# The Apprentice 2010



## big eejit (Sep 28, 2010)

Another bunch of deluded twats step up to for plate to give 110% in the ritual humiliation that is The Apprentice.

Ding dong!

Meet the twats


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 28, 2010)

yay! that's made my day. I thought  when they showed that lame kids version in the Spring that there weren't going to be  a proper one this year.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 28, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> yay! that's made my day. I thought  when they showed that lame kids version in the Spring that there weren't going to be  a proper one this year.


 
It was delayed due to the General Election. Which is quite fitting really as Cameron is exactly the sort of horrible git that usually wins.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 28, 2010)

I have watched it in the past. 

But now I am trying to get a life!!!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 28, 2010)

when does it start?


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been watching the US 'Recession Apprentice' , now in its third week as a stop gap.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 28, 2010)

sim667 said:


> when does it start?



Next Wednesday, more details - http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2010/sep/28/the-apprentice-alan-sugar-returns


----------



## Miss Potter (Sep 28, 2010)

big eejit said:


> It was delayed due to the General Election. Which is quite fitting really as Cameron is exactly the sort of horrible git that usually wins.


 
really? like who?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Another bunch of deluded twats step up to for plate to give 110% in the ritual humiliation that is The Apprentice.
> 
> Ding dong!
> 
> Meet the twats


A Facebook link?  Really?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> A Facebook link?  Really?


 
Oops! It was meant to be this link - http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/gallery/2010/sep/28/the-apprentice-2010-candidates

I've amended it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2010)

I know one of them this year


----------



## Lakina (Sep 28, 2010)

no strippers this time?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2010)

The thing that strikes me is that this year they are all from the same background, business development, property, company director, etc.

Their isn't anyone who has a sort of Sugar background, market stall real grafter type. I think this bunch will struggle to do the practical tests, ist Ok buying two properties  by the time you are 23 and calling yourself a businessman, but try selling ice cream in Hackney on a wet wednesday!

This series could be the best for Lols ever!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lakina said:


> no strippers this time?


 
Do you know all the women personally to confirm this?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2010)

1927 said:


> Do you know all the women personally to confirm this?


 
I can't imagine anyone paying to see any of these women naked so I think he might be fairly safe in his assumptions.

Doesn't mean that there aren't any male strippers in the bunch. Why did you assume only the women could be strippers?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I know one of them this year



Which one


----------



## g force (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh god yet more "i'm a hugely successful salesperson" types. No you're not...hugely successful sales people get poached by firms and given top salary jobs, not appear on TV because they want to work for cunting Amstrad. Am-fucking-Strad, a telco equipment manufacturer.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I can't imagine anyone paying to see any of these women naked so I think he might be fairly safe in his assumptions.
> 
> Doesn't mean that there aren't any male strippers in the bunch. Why did you assume only the women could be strippers?


 
I think the women are above average in the looks department on the whole, if stripping was their thing I'm sure a few of them would make a good living!!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I know one of them this year


 
I/we wouldv'e done if a certain urbanite got through!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> Next Wednesday, more details - http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2010/sep/28/the-apprentice-alan-sugar-returns


 
thankydoodle.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I've been watching the US 'Recession Apprentice' , now in its third week as a stop gap.


 
How fucking annoying are the American participants! That loony aggressive man with 5 kids and en ex wife to support is gonna blow!


----------



## big eejit (Sep 30, 2010)

Turns out one of the contestants is currently on bail for alleged fraud and has a weapons conviction:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/sep/30/the-apprentice

He should do well.


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think the women are above average in the looks department on the whole, if stripping was their thing I'm sure a few of them would make a good living!!


 
yeah, i reckon some of them are quite hot.


----------



## silverfish (Sep 30, 2010)

A fucking Royal Marine sniper. He should hang his fucking head in shame


----------



## silverfish (Sep 30, 2010)

It seems "ex soldier" is the new black lesbian dwarf of Reality TV IYSWIM. BB actively sought out an injured ex squaddie


----------



## 1927 (Sep 30, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Turns out one of the contestants is currently on bail for alleged fraud and has a weapons conviction:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/sep/30/the-apprentice
> 
> He should do well.



Should I be shocked by the fact that a TV production company can get a disclosure report from the police about somebody? Appearing on the apprentice is hardly comparable with being a care worker with children.


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2010)

i'm guessing as long as you've got consent from the person, and you're willing to pay for the report/certificate, then anyone can get a disclosure report from the police about someone.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 30, 2010)

ddraig said:


> I/we wouldv'e done if a certain urbanite got through!



Please tell me it was kabbes


----------



## souljacker (Sep 30, 2010)

strung out said:


> yeah, i reckon some of them are quite hot.



Hubba Hubba


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2010)

Fuck that.  I'm not taking a pay cut so that I can go work for Lord Wankstain.


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2010)

On tonight! Hurrah!


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 6, 2010)

I've only seen a 20 second clip and just KNOW I'm going to be hooked again! I'm out tonight so must avoid Urban, Twitter, Facebook etc until I get home and fire up the Sky+


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 6, 2010)

Idiots lining up as we speak.


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2010)

omg lol


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2010)

Jesus wept. 

These people are walking... something.

They're walking something.

I can't quite find the most appropriate noun.

Yuck.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2010)

'Fusion.'

Or 'synergy.' Those are good team names.

My hate glands are warming up.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 6, 2010)

Synergy? He's clearly been watching the USA version.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2010)

I didn't realise there were still people around who thought that 'synergy' was anything other than a corporate buzzword joke. To IRL, at least.

Then again, this is the team with BRAND TIM NORTON, or whatever the fuck that was.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2010)

I would buy lamb and pea sausages.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2010)

"I'm not going to go in the board room, MY BALLS ARE ON THE LINE!!!"


----------



## binka (Oct 6, 2010)

the bloke from the isle of man. he's the one i hate the most already.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2010)

Brilliant. No one is doing the mincing. Boys are a total shambles


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 6, 2010)

"WHO'S DOING THE MINCING?"

Why did no one reply "I'm free!"? Why?


----------



## binka (Oct 6, 2010)

binka said:


> the bloke from the isle of man. he's the one i hate the most already.


 
this is him
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/celebrities/stuart-baggs/


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2010)

hmmm ...offices, hotels or tramps... 

Are these guys for real?


----------



## blairsh (Oct 6, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> "WHO'S DOING THE MINCING?"
> 
> Why did no one reply "I'm free!"? Why?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2010)

Biggest cocks ever!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2010)

They should do fish and chip Sausages.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2010)

Smack Tit!

What's that then?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2010)

Oooh Melissa gets the stab


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2010)

aww... poor deflated alpha male egos.....


----------



## softybabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Dan! Dan!! Dan you are a right plonker!


----------



## softybabe (Oct 6, 2010)

ewwwwwwwwww dog poo sausage


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 6, 2010)

I now realise why machine guns were invented. 

What a pile of cocks!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2010)

Being the oldest......wanker


----------



## binka (Oct 6, 2010)

dan's such an arsehole it's a shame he's going to get fired, he makes good tv


----------



## flash (Oct 6, 2010)

binka said:


> dan's such an arsehole it's a shame he's going to get fired, he makes good tv


 
Agreed - he should get beaten up bad. Don't see too many of these boys going too far.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2010)

SOOOOOOO Thuggish......

It was shameful.

CUNTS


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2010)

OMG!  I've never seen this before - it's hilarious.... I still can't believe these are real people....


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2010)

God they are all so fucking hateful aren't they


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 6, 2010)

The boys 
Paloma Vivanco


----------



## softybabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Stupid girls who wants to buy raw sausages and take it into the office ...wrong market and no testers


----------



## oddworld (Oct 6, 2010)

The male team leader is making my skin crawl.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2010)

Shuck the fuck up Stuart. NOW


----------



## pennimania (Oct 6, 2010)

One of the girls was wearing an adorable black shift dress tho


----------



## binka (Oct 6, 2010)

"im one of the most successful people in the world" then complains about dan's arrogance!


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

"so on a calculator, that would be zero" *david brent smirk*


----------



## N_igma (Oct 6, 2010)

Stuart annoys the fuck out of me....like a wee spoilt brat.


----------



## flash (Oct 6, 2010)

binka said:


> "im one of the most successful people in the world" then complains about dan's arrogance!


 
Classic - there may as well only be two people in the boardroom. Fire the pair of them.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 6, 2010)

"You look like a sausage connoisseur" Stuart said to one guy walking down the market.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 6, 2010)

One cock down.

An alpha male bites the dust. Yah!


----------



## softybabe (Oct 6, 2010)

19sixtysix said:


> One cock down.
> 
> An alpha male bites the dust. Yah!


----------



## softybabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Not funny Lord f**king Sugar.... dont make me hate ya!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2010)

When did he become Lord Sugar? FFS it was bad enough them having to call his suralan the whole time


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 6, 2010)

I am reminded of Steven (sp.?) King's version of _The Running Man_.

In which a poor person had to escape from a group of hunters, and everyone in the world was looking out for him, and won money if they reported seeing him and the hunters then successfully killed him following their report.

But, anyway, the whole point was that if someone _actually_ won, then there was all this fanfare about how ace they were, and then they were shuffled out of view and quietly and secretly killed.

I can't help but hope that the Apprentice is following the same principle.


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2010)

To be fair to Lord Sugar, he did invent sugar.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 6, 2010)

I have just realised that this programe actually makes me dislike myself for watching it. 

I aint watching it again.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 6, 2010)

Corrected



Stoat Boy said:


> I have just realised that this programe actually makes me dislike myself for watching it.
> 
> I aint watching it again until next week.


----------



## Epico (Oct 7, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> "You look like a sausage connoisseur" Stuart said to one guy walking down the market.


 
That was my quote of the episode


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 7, 2010)

Obviously they've been told to act like total morons for our entertainment -- right????


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 7, 2010)

I wonder what councilling the camera crew get for having to remain in the presence of such utter tits for such a prolonged period.

It must be bad for your health.


----------



## girasol (Oct 7, 2010)

One of the guys said 'he lives to be successful and to make money', or something along those lines.  I guess that sums up a lot of people in the 'corporate world'...  It's a bit awful when you end up working for a big corporation and you realise that's totally not what you are there for, but then you find yourself surrounded by people with that mentality.  It's depressing.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 7, 2010)

19sixtysix said:


> Corrected


 


Not this time. Last night it was soul destroying. The whole thing is just a pantomine now with everybody having their roles and playing it out accordingly. 

Nope, its not for me anymore.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 7, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Not this time. Last night it was soul destroying. The whole thing is just a pantomine .


agree with that, the mens team was well over the top and it seemed contrived, but then again I was surprised when Dan got fired as I thought they'd want to keep him just for the sake of good telly


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2010)

that bloke who got fired last night was a right bellend.....


----------



## Gromit (Oct 7, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> "You look like a sausage connoisseur" Stuart said to one guy walking down the market.


 
Shouted by the team sell 42% meat sausages remember. Not exactly food for a gormet connoisseur.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2010)

Mmmm, sawdust. *rubs tummy*


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 7, 2010)

Stuart is SUCH a twat! He's heading for a massive fall imo.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2010)

My first word wasn't mummy, it was money

That's got to be one of the most nauseating things I've ever heard. I think I'd disown the foal if he said shit like that. They really think that money is the sole motivation behind Alan Sugar? I bet it isn't.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 7, 2010)

At its peak, Amstrad achieved a stock market value of £1.2 billion.

Sugar now has an estimated fortune of £830m (US$1.16 billion),[2][3] and was ranked 59th in the Sunday Times Rich List 2009 (a move up from 92nd in 2008 despite losing £100m).[2] In 2007.



Seeing how good he is at losing money... I don't think it is his sole motivation.
Looking important and successful when he really isn't seems to be it.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 7, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> I didn't realise there were still people around who thought that 'synergy' was anything other than a corporate buzzword joke. To IRL, at least.
> 
> Then again, this is the team with BRAND TIM NORTON, or whatever the fuck that was.



"Everything I touch turns to sold."


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> At its peak, Amstrad achieved a stock market value of £1.2 billion.
> 
> Sugar now has an estimated fortune of £830m (US$1.16 billion),[2][3] and was ranked 59th in the Sunday Times Rich List 2009 (a move up from 92nd in 2008 despite losing £100m).[2] In 2007.
> 
> ...


 
And taking wanky titles. Lord Sugar of Tate & Lyle


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> At its peak, Amstrad achieved a stock market value of £1.2 billion.
> 
> Sugar now has an estimated fortune of £830m (US$1.16 billion),[2][3] and was ranked 59th in the Sunday Times Rich List 2009 (a move up from 92nd in 2008 despite losing £100m).[2] In 2007.
> 
> ...


 
I think a man worth £830M has been pretty bloody succesful.


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm worth £830


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 7, 2010)

Santino said:


> To be fair to Lord Sugar, he did invent sugar.



"Lord Sugar" sounds like a pimp.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 7, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Stuart is SUCH a twat! He's heading for a massive fall imo.


 
Clearly Stuart is a twat. But I thought he did well in the board room ridiculing 'Dan the man' about his sales. Plus he clearly annoys Sugar, and anyone who does that can't be all bad.

The most embarrassing moment surely goes to Raleigh with his bizarre outburst about how mean Dan had been to them all. He is a proper Jeremy Hunt.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm an unemployed communications executive????


Well I'm an unemployed premiership footballer ....bellends of the highest order....if they were that good they would not be reduced to licking sugars bumhole on national tv


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Shouted by the team sell 42% meat sausages remember. Not exactly food for a gormet connoisseur.



The restaurant where the doctor sold the sausages for £50 rather than £60 (and then did the big high five ) was http://www.labrasserielondon.com/ which when I went there was sat next to Bianca Jagger and Bib Geldof was at the bar. They must be pissed off to be seen to be buying shit food. (Apols for the Stuart Baggs the Brand type name drop awfulness of this post )


----------



## strung out (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm an unemployed astronaut


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 7, 2010)

One of  my favorite bits was the barman's reaction to being asked for 80p a sausage. 

Is the house in Bedford Square?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think a man worth £830M has been pretty bloody succesful.


 
It's all in the tense. 

He *was* rich and successful... once. 

Now he's just rich.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks very much like Bedford Square .....


----------



## lemontop (Oct 9, 2010)

davesgcr said:


> Looks very much like Bedford Square .....


 
It is. That price can't be right, can it?!

eek


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 9, 2010)

£11.25 million is perhaps slightly over priced, one in need of extensive renovation was up for £8 million recently. Most have been converted into offices. 

It's one of my favorite squares. Lady Ottoline Morrell lived at number 44.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 9, 2010)

Incidentally, isn't the "You're fired" show much better with Dara O'Briann, instead of that gloomy Brummie defector to ITV?


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought he did really well, usually I can't stand him.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just watched it. I can't imagine how painful it would be working with a bunch of men like that, what fucking bellends. Dan was a bully and although he's the most ridiculously named posho I was glad Raleigh spoke up and had his little rant.

My favourite line was when one of the women asked the fella in the market.

'Would your wife like to try a different sausage at all?" fnarr fnarr

And the woman with blond hair and glasses is a pain in the arse.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2010)

Clever trick the production company pulled though, wouldn't you say?  Make sure your contestants are (a) pumped up in the presence of a new crowd they want to establish hierarchy over; and (b) _utterly_ sleep-deprived; [and (c) wankers, of course] before you send them into a completely alien environment (making sausages) and then, when they are totally exhausted, put them out on the street to deal with members of the public. 

Given that they'd been up for probably something like 40 hours by the time they went into the boardroom straight after the task, I'm surprised that they could even look straight, let alone argue coherently.


----------



## Santino (Oct 11, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Clever trick the production company pulled though, wouldn't you say?  Make sure your contestants are (a) pumped up in the presence of a new crowd they want to establish hierarchy over; and (b) _utterly_ sleep-deprived; [and (c) wankers, of course] before you send them into a completely alien environment (making sausages) and then, when they are totally exhausted, put them out on the street to deal with members of the public.
> 
> Given that they'd been up for probably something like 40 hours by the time they went into the boardroom straight after the task, I'm surprised that they could even look straight, let alone argue coherently.


 
Assuming that the boardroom bit was filmed directly after the actual task, which I doubt. I was watching out for this and they are careful to imply but not actually state that it was the same evening.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2010)

Sralan did imply it was late though -- he said that he wasn't going to do the infighting straight away because he wanted to go to bed.


----------



## Santino (Oct 11, 2010)

Lord Sugar says a lot of things.


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 11, 2010)

I did laugh at that idiot 'brand' character Stuart who said to a woman in the street 'if you have any problems...feel free to keep them to yourself'

He will be fantastically knobbish


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 13, 2010)

Just under three hours to go. Can't wait.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 13, 2010)

I want to see what that twat Stuart comes up with this week!


----------



## Santino (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd forgotten it was tonight!


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone now how long the episodes stay up so you can watch them on that iplayer Interweb thing? My TV's bust and I haven't watched ep 1 online yet????????

This is just about the only thing I ever watch on the telly as well...


----------



## Santino (Oct 13, 2010)

Paul Russell said:


> Does anyone now how long the episodes stay up so you can watch them on that iplayer Interweb thing? My TV's bust and I haven't watched ep 1 online yet????????
> 
> This is just about the only thing I ever watch on the telly as well...


 
You've got 8 minutes.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 13, 2010)

Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbuggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggger!


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh hold on, it says it's available for 2 months. Phew.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

cooly?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> cooly?


 
I'm cringing  OMG, srsly, don't call it that


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I hurt myself.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Oct 13, 2010)

Did she just say 'book _reader_'? Didn't she mean book holder?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

This, what, no, please, what? No.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

The boys have decided to get Stella down to her knickers.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> The boys have decided to get Stella down to her knickers.


 
They are avoiding 'slutty,' which means they're kind of in the right direction of 'classy.' I am sad there were no bikini tassles.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2010)

Book holders have been around for years. The main one is called the book chair. The idea is that it is like a deck chair for your book. Deck chair. Beach. Book. BINDUN.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

Stella's up for it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

I foresee epic woman teamfail this week.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

The coolie beach towel...or as google would call it ...the 'an offensive name for an unskilled Asian laborer' beach towel.

A racist slur towel...for those hot summer days.   Meanwhile...the girls start attacking each other.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> I foresee epic woman teamfail this week.


 
You may be right.

Although I really do hope SurralanLordsugar brings the boys' unfortunate product naming snafu to their attention.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

Send them to Chinatown to sell it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

"I'm here on behalf of synergy beach products."

I can't remember ever hearing a single sentence that rendered someone so instantpainfuldeathworthy.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

Book-eze is the same colour as Sainsbury's basics range


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

you know...you have to keep lifting the book out to turn the pages


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Oct 13, 2010)

How cringeworthy was the book thing presentation?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 13, 2010)

Girls really are bitches!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

He pulls his phone out of the coolie.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Oct 13, 2010)

As cringworthy as the boys one?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> How cringeworthy was the book thing presentation?


 
Not as cringeworthy as the cuuli presentation 

Multi-functional towels are what the market is gagging for 

If only they could speak in debollocksed, I think they might be in with a chance


----------



## flash (Oct 13, 2010)

How the **** could they let this bloke pitch??? The girls have a death wish, but I can't pitch and neither can these boys.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 13, 2010)

"It would give the customer comfortability". What?


----------



## binka (Oct 13, 2010)

we believe the age of the beach towel is ultimately dead


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> "It would give the customer comfortability". What?


 
It's a kind of synergetic paradigm.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

What a tinker!

The girls have an offer from Boots, and turn it down! Are you fucking mad? You daft tinker?

Have you, seriously, seen the shit that you're peddling?


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2010)

i think the boys will lose this on their presentation. realistically you can't conceive and design a product in the time scale they've been given, so i wouldn't be surprised to see orders placed on the quality of pitch and organisation as opposed to the quality of the product which the teams can't do a great deal about. we'll see though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

strung out said:


> i think the boys will lose this on their presentation. realistically you can't conceive and design a product in the time scale they've been given, so i wouldn't be surprised to see orders placed on the quality of pitch and organisation as opposed to the quality of the product which the teams can't do a great deal about. we'll see though.


 
I think the girls will get approximately 0 instead of approximately 100,000 orders from Boots.

Thereby effectively bending themselves collectively over the table.


----------



## Ranu (Oct 13, 2010)

"There were literally two heads on me."

Really?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

"My opinion is the same as Sandina's"...she'll probably hang herself topight.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha!


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

The young lass who refused exclusivity is rogered.

Toodle-pip.


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2010)

strung out said:


> i think the boys will lose this on their presentation. realistically you can't conceive and design a product in the time scale they've been given, so i wouldn't be surprised to see orders placed on the quality of pitch and organisation as opposed to the quality of the product which the teams can't do a great deal about. we'll see though.


 
ok, i was very wrong


----------



## N_igma (Oct 13, 2010)

Get ready for the fireworks!


----------



## softybabe (Oct 13, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> What a tinker!
> 
> T*he girls have an offer from Boots, and turn it down! Are you fucking mad? You daft tinker?*
> 
> Have you, seriously, seen the shit that you're peddling?


 
fools!


----------



## binka (Oct 13, 2010)

disappointingly little from stuart baggs the brand tonight.


----------



## al (Oct 13, 2010)

there will be blood, hair and fingernails on the floor of the boardroom....


brilliant!


----------



## N_igma (Oct 13, 2010)

binka said:


> disappointingly little from stuart baggs the brand tonight.


 
Wee cunt knew to keep his mouth shut...don't worry we won't be seeing the last of him!


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

binka said:


> disappointingly little from stuart baggs the brand tonight.


 
I was wondering where he'd gone for the first half hour.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> What a tinker!
> 
> The girls have an offer from Boots, and turn it down! Are you fucking mad? You daft tinker?
> 
> Have you, seriously, seen the shit that you're peddling?


 
This. Boots offer you exclusivity and you say, naw, I reckon Trump himself will call and offer us a squillion dollars for it so we'll turn you down thanks.


----------



## binka (Oct 13, 2010)

why is karen saying they are representing women? when the men tear into each other you dont get nick saying they're representing men.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

*cough 

Amended


----------



## binka (Oct 13, 2010)

delicate women cant have blazing rows with each other its unladylike. what a load of balls.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Oct 13, 2010)

bunch of snivelling babies


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2010)

binka said:


> why is karen saying they are representing women? when the men tear into each other you dont get nick saying they're representing men.


 
This is very true. Sexism the unseen ism, etc.

Anyway, Laura will deffo go. Deffo sure.

Joy isn't living up to her name.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

F***ing hell, didn't see that coming!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, that's that sorted: he likes 'em pretty.


----------



## binka (Oct 13, 2010)

bonkers. as if you keep the person who turned down an exclusivity offer from boots.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

binka said:


> bonkers. as if you keep the person who turned down an exclusivity offer from boots.


 
This isn't sanity! 

This is Lord Sugarnity!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2010)

He's got an eye for the ratings, innit.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

AND everyone applauds the cunt who they hoped would be fucked off, the minute they return to the room 

Also, I am looking forward to seeing what happens to the lass who said she'd gladly bring EVERYONE into the room


----------



## N_igma (Oct 13, 2010)

Publicity stunt, he done it for the tv ratings. Get the boring cunts out and leave the witches in.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 13, 2010)

binka said:


> delicate women cant have blazing rows with each other its unladylike. what a load of balls.


 
What a massive bag of shit this episode was. Sugar is cunt, and so is Karen Brady. Laura should have gone. 

Im so irritated.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

I am guessing he gets more than the £100,000 salary in TV earnings.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Publicity stunt, he done it for the tv ratings. Get the boring cunts out and leave the witches in.


 
Oh yes...a lot of his early paring is certainly to enhance what comes later...he has a good eye for it.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 13, 2010)

No mention of:
Two mins before the production deadline, the girls didnt have a product. 
Laura walking out to cry to Karen because 'the other kids arent weren't listening to her.'
The racist towel name.

Plus the black girl speaking her mind is labelled aggressive. 

Excellent work.


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2010)

well i for one am happy that laura is kept in for another week


----------



## N_igma (Oct 13, 2010)

Melinda said:


> No mention of:
> Two mins before the production deadline, the girls didnt have a product.
> Laura walking out to cry to Karen because 'the other kids arent weren't listening to her.'
> The racist towel name.
> ...



Conspiraloon alert.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 13, 2010)

Bloody hell, she's been Trinny and Sussanahed.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 13, 2010)

Fucking hell, first episode of this series for me...

First of all what nutter in the first page said none of these women could be strippers?!? Weirdo! They are all quite attractive, and not coincidentally quite likeable, as opposed to all the blokes who are ugly and not coincidentally frankly disgusting human beings.

Having said that, they must at this stage be the two thickest teams I have seen. 

"lord" Sugar did sack the write member of the losing team, but it was a close thing.

I reckon on the strength of this episode Stella should win, she was great, you could see the doubt on her face about the project, but it she still drove it forawrd and took one for the team ugh. She does lose points for not killing the scumbag that said that though.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 13, 2010)

Surprised to see Alistair McGowan on the show...


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 13, 2010)

Fwiw, I don't think that's actually Alastair McGowan.


----------



## binka (Oct 13, 2010)

thats the surgeon isnt it? seems like the least unlikable of the bunch so far.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 13, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Fwiw, I don't think that's actually Alastair McGowan.


 
He's doing a very good impression


----------



## Melinda (Oct 13, 2010)

binka said:


> thats the surgeon isnt it? seems like the least unlikable of the bunch so far.


"My first word wasnt _mummy _it was _money._"


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2010)

Melinda said:


> No mention of:
> Two mins before the production deadline, the girls didnt have a product.
> Laura walking out to cry to Karen because 'the other kids arent weren't listening to her.'
> The racist towel name.
> ...


 
she was aggressive - she was a nasty, rude nobber of the highest order, and had the young pretty one not cocked up so spectacularly, she should have been fiored for bulldozing her ideas and shouting everyone down. If she worked in your team she'd make your life a fucking misery, and if she was your boss you'd have her up on a tribunal sooner or later.

Can you tell i didn't like her?


----------



## binka (Oct 13, 2010)

Melinda said:


> "My first word wasnt _mummy _it was _money._"


 
oh i didnt realise that was him. will have to give this some more consideration


----------



## Melinda (Oct 13, 2010)

Spangles- She wasnt the only gobby girl. Id take her every time over the wasteman project manager!

Sugar's decision should have been a slam dunk- Laura fucked up bigger and harder than anybody and cost them the task. 

Jo was right about Joy's constant apologising- She was like  Cartoonhead's girlfriend on Ideal. Sorry.

Im still so irritated about the 'the Girls are representing all business women' bullshit, Brady repeated it on the aftershow too.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 13, 2010)

I like Jo. She's not very tactful and obviously doesn't usually work in a team but she seems to be being herself rather than playing a game. 

That means she hasn't got a chance of winning of course.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 13, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> but she seems to be being herself


 
Even when she was back at the house enthusing about how great it was that Big Lord Al told her off cause she'll grow from it sort of thing? Trying to put a positive spin on him tearing a strip off her. Soo false she was in that scene.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2010)

The girls Lost because the project manager turned down exclusivity to a major retailer then made the cardinal managerial sin of blaming her team- YOUR FUCKING FIRED in my book despite all the other personality fuck ups and poor choices!!

Jo is trying too hard, thats why her passion to prove herself is coming across as aggressive and forceful- she admitted last week that she feels she has the most to prove as she is in the cleaning business, in comparison to banker's, analysts and the like- though if she keeps on,she will be out!

For someone who has brought in over half a million pounds worth of business, Laura sucked as a project manager- she was indecisive, didn't inspire or manage her team effectively and then blamed them for her ill judged decision, that ultimately cost them the challenge!


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2010)

she is hot though


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2010)

strung out said:


> she is hot though


 
Yes

Im realising now why i didnt make the last cut - not hot and wouldnt play arrogant bitch lol


----------



## Gromit (Oct 14, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> The girls Lost because...


 
In my opinion they lost because:

1. People disrupted the creative process. Primarily little miss my idea is the best so I'm not going to shut up about it and allow anyone else to think of anything other than my idea cause I'm shouting bookstand bookstand bookstand in their ears whilst trying to think.
Whilst others are shouting no,no ,no back.

2. Turned down deal. However, in past episodes teams have also lost for accepting exclusivity deals and thereby losing greater overall sales by leaving themselves open to sales to all.

Given how awful they were to manage I think it was fair to give the PM a second chance. But if it happens again. Bam your fired.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 14, 2010)

Laura should've got the boot...and the boys ought to watch their step given that they're representing all business men.

My favorite is Chris Bates, or as I like to call him Master Bates.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 14, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Yes
> 
> Im realising now why i didnt make the last cut - not hot and wouldnt play arrogant bitch lol


 
Not hot?! Nonsense. 

Did you show them those mega super nipples of yours? That would have swung it. Although I'm not sure how they would have worked them into the series?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Not hot?! Nonsense.
> 
> Did you show them those mega super nipples of yours? That would have swung it. Although I'm not sure how they would have worked them into the series?


 
They would have stolen show lol


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 14, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> "You look like a sausage connoisseur" Stuart said to one guy walking down the market.


 
Fnar fnar.

I can imagine a remark like that getting a highly adverse reaction from blokes of the butchly hetero persuasion.

Regarding the former bootneck being on the show, I reckon there's all manner of wealthy and powerful people who might occasionally have need of a Commando-trained sniper for the odd spot of 'troubleshooting.' And there's few more definitive ways to seal a business deal on your terms than saying to an opposing tycoon:

'You remember that bloke off 'The Apprentice? Well, I gave him a job. He's currently on a rooftop 800 metres away and he can see every pimple on your face. Sign here, please.'


----------



## johnnyjonjonjo (Oct 14, 2010)

I am also noticing a theme on the apprentice across series where the womens team label the black woman as being 'aggressive' or intimidating etc. That _is_ a racist trope and it puts them into a complete double bind where they can do no right.

I also noticed how in front of the buyers when they liked the idea it was a 'team idea' while in front of board room when they lost it was all Joanna's idea and she made them do it.

They lost because the team leader refused exclusivity and because the prototype (not the idea) was crap.

I also immediately noticed that coolie is a racial slur.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 14, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> They would have stolen show lol


 
They make a great beach accessory come to think of it! 
Tonight could have been.your time to shine.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2010)

johnnyjonjonjo said:


> I am also noticing a theme on the apprentice across series where the womens team label the black woman as being 'aggressive' or intimidating etc. That _is_ a racist trope and it puts them into a complete double bind where they can do no right.
> 
> *I also noticed how in front of the buyers when they liked the idea it was a 'team idea' while in front of board room when they lost it was all Joanna's idea and she made them do it.*
> 
> ...


 
The bit in bold is all i agree with!

they are too stupid to be racist!


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2010)

stupid people can't be racist?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2010)

Gromit said:


> They make a great beach accessory come to think of it!
> Tonight could have been.your time to shine.


 
Well i picked all the winning sausage flavours last week and this week im sure i would have steered the girls to victory with my nips!! lol


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 14, 2010)

strung out said:


> stupid people can't be racist?


 
Intent was implied above- most are racist by ignorance which is a form of stupidity i agree,,,,,


----------



## FaradayCaged (Oct 14, 2010)

Watched it for the first time tonight. I have never seen so many twats in the same room together. Shockingly the women were more of twats than the men!


----------



## Santino (Oct 14, 2010)

The edit made it impossible to tell who was at fault in the girl's brainstorming bit. There were loads of shots of Jo trying to put her idea across and being talked over, but most of the actual deliberation seemed to be missing.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 14, 2010)

Both their ideas were shit, even I thought of a better one!


----------



## Santino (Oct 14, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Both their ideas were shit, even I thought of a better one!


 
Was yours an umbrella with a built-in minibar? Mine was.


----------



## LJo (Oct 14, 2010)

I am loving some of these remarks.

"I would like to re-reiterate, once again..."


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2010)

I have an idea  - the bumbleball.

It's a beach ball and a beehive.

You can play catch and make honey at the beach.

I would then extend in to swing-bumbleball, foot-bumbleball and a rugby-bumbleball.

All in fetching black and yellow stripes.

When you're finished it doesn't just go in the shed, it hangs in the garden.


----------



## johnnyjonjonjo (Oct 14, 2010)

People who are stupidly racist are stupid and racist. And its the effect that matters, not the intent.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2010)

The Bumbleballs is just stupid, not racist.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 14, 2010)

binka said:


> disappointingly little from stuart baggs the brand tonight.


 
^^^^this.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought it was the hardest task yet, hard to come up with an accessory for something that people do anyway.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm surely not the only one who's already sick to the guts with all these twats declaiming their "passion" for whatever half-baked ill-thought out piece of junk they threw together in five minutes.


----------



## nick h. (Oct 14, 2010)

I like Liz. She never says anything, but who cares. http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/series6/liz-locke.shtml


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

nick h. said:


> I like Liz. She never says anything, but who cares. http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/series6/liz-locke.shtml


 
yep, she's a stone cold fox


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2010)

Joanna seems the only remotely normal person amongst them all.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2010)

strung out said:


> yep, she's a stone cold fox


 
if you like anorexic looking Beckhamalikes.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2010)

i do


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2010)

editor said:


> Joanna seems the only remotely normal person amongst them all.


 
dang right.

Who is it Alex reminds me of? Was bugging me all wednesday night.  Some comic actor type.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2010)

strung out said:


> i do


 
get in then, my son!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> Watched it for the first time tonight. I have never seen so many twats in the same room together.


 golf! high five!

Stella who lead the boys has got to be bookies favourite after that.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 15, 2010)

belboid said:


> Who is it Alex reminds me of?



No idea but I don't mind him, seems harmless, the sort everyone will get on with and has a few daft ideas.

Crediting himself with the bendy bus concept was a bit far fetched mind.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes that really pissed me off. She is not aggressive AT ALL. She is the brightest spark in there, they can all see it and dont like it.
She knows what is going on, dont worry about that. She will just adjust her game for these racist twats. The fact Alan and the old boy hasnt spotted it really pisses me off. Why chastise her?


----------



## nick h. (Oct 15, 2010)

Come off it, race has nothing to do with it. She's just too gobby and stroppy to conduct business anywhere other than a market, which is where she got her kappa slappa earrings.  

If the BBC hadn't described her as "a corporate success with her business" I'd have taken her for a cleaner from Leicester.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2010)

Bollocks, the men are much worse than she was. Assertive but not aggressive, it's not her fault her team-mates are mostly useless idiots.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 15, 2010)

She is definately an aggresive bolshy idiot. If she was white people would be all over her calling her a nasty piece of work.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Fwiw, I don't think that's actually Alastair McGowan.


 
No, but he sounds like him!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 15, 2010)

I was waiting for Raliegh to go further in the show and as a result more pictures of him appear online.

I was going to do a seperated as birth comparison with him. But there hasn't yet been any pictures of him smiling properly for me to use.

When he smiles a certain way he looks like Quark off of Star Trek Deep Space Nine - the capitalist Ferengi.

Fitting I thought for the Apprentice.

Then he left and mucked up up even further by getting a charity job instead of a corporate one 

Nevermind I'm still going to pretend it was indeed Quark in disguise who had come down from space to win the Apprentice because its a huge hit on the Ferengi homeworld.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 15, 2010)

nick h. said:


> Come off it, race has nothing to do with it. She's just too gobby and stroppy to conduct business anywhere other than a market, which is *where she got her kappa slappa earrings*.
> 
> If the BBC hadn't described her as "a corporate success with her business" I'd have taken her for a cleaner from Leicester.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 15, 2010)

johnnyjonjonjo said:


> I am also noticing a theme on the apprentice across series where the womens team label the black woman as being 'aggressive' or intimidating etc. That _is_ a racist trope and it puts them into a complete double bind where they can do no right.



Ironically joanna's got a past conviction for racist abuse herself:

http://www.fmwf.com/media-type/news...stant-joanna-riley-convicted-of-racial-abuse/


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 15, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Ironically joanna's got a past conviction for racist abuse herself:
> 
> http://www.fmwf.com/media-type/news...stant-joanna-riley-convicted-of-racial-abuse/



Sounds like a drunken over reaction to sexually explicit abuse, not defensible but not exactly crime of the century as well.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 15, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Sounds like a drunken over reaction to sexually explicit abuse, not defensible but not exactly crime of the century as well.


 
But surely confirms the assumption she is a mouthy aggressive arsehole.

People are just upset cos she conforms to a horrible stereotype, and we all hate stereotypes, right kids.

Ah reckon those that are excusing her behaviour and calling racism have the biggest problems with race, cos they are excusing that behaviour simply cos she is black. Happened on Big Brother when Dennis Rodman was acting the tosser, and i think it was Gorgeous George himself who pointed it out that time.


----------



## ymu (Oct 15, 2010)

Because the cabbie being a mouthie sexist arsehole has nothing to do with it, of course. Women, know your place!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 16, 2010)

ymu said:


> Because the cabbie being a mouthie sexist arsehole has nothing to do with it, of course. Women, know your place!


 
No way, i thought the ideal was when everyone is treated the same regardless of race of gender. If a man racistly abused 3 cab drives he would he would be as much of a tosser. Anyway, my reasons for thinking she is aggressive is the way she behaved on the apprentice, and the way she spoke to the other girls, and i promise you has nothing to do with her race, simply her personality.


----------



## ymu (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not accusing you of racism. But you're dismissing the reasons she lost it with the cabbie. Your ideals are fine, but at least be consistent. Why are you not heaping opprobrium on the cabbie for his sexism? It'd be lovely if we lived in a world free of -isms, but we don't and you cannot judge her as if we do by conveniently ignoring the fact that she was provoked.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 16, 2010)

ymu said:


> I'm not accusing you of racism. But you're dismissing the reasons she lost it with the cabbie. Your ideals are fine, but at least be consistent. Why are you not heaping opprobrium on the cabbie for his sexism? It'd be lovely if we lived in a world free of -isms, but we don't and you cannot judge her as if we do by conveniently ignoring the fact that she was provoked.


 
I totally agree that the cabbie is a prick and totally out of order. He probably said something like "nice tits" or "i'd give you one", and she responded by screaming racist abuse and threatening violence, enough to get her a conviction, wheras the sleazy cabbie got nothing, so cannot have said anything that serious. I know i'm assuming a lot here (and we all know that makes an ass of u and me). But my point is some have accused her of being an aggressive personality, me included, and her conviction simply augments the accusation.


----------



## ymu (Oct 16, 2010)

You're making a lot of assumptions there.



> A show source commented: "The driver made an extremely provocative, sexist and insulting comment. Joanna lashed out with comments she accepts were unacceptable. She deeply regrets it. Joanne's mixed race and is not a racist."
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s108.../apprentice-hopeful-riley-has-conviction.html



I don't know any more than you do, but dismissing a bit of sexism as probably not that serious because the cabbie didn't get charged is a bit fucking rich in a world where serial rapists get away with it for years because the cops laughed at the victims.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 16, 2010)

"Joanne's mixed race and is not racist"

I hate the fact that people dismiss racist comments if the protagonist has some non-white blood. Happened at work recently a blonde middle aged cockney woman was accused of racism by a black colleague, and another colleague stated it cannot possibly be true as the woman's parents are Spanish (try telling that to dear Lewis Hamilton).

Anyway, my point is a woman who has been labelled as aggressive has a conviction for 'causing racially aggravated fear or provocation of violence’ and booted in a couple of cars, causing £1,000 worth of damage. How can this not be a factor in the debate, regardless of the circumstances?


----------



## ymu (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not arguing that it is not a factor. I have a problem with you picking and choosing the facts to suit your argument. You've gone from blaming her entirely, to suggesting that the sexism must have been trivial because the cabbie did not end up in court (we don't know that), to changing the subject back when there is a danger of having to acknowledge that she was provoked.

You're a white bloke. Perhaps I could respectfully suggest that you have no fucking idea what it's like to get comments thrown at you _all the fucking time_ solely because of the colour of your skin or your failure to have grown a penis.


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2010)

i think it's important to know the race of the cab driver


----------



## ymu (Oct 16, 2010)

strung out said:


> i think it's important to know the race of the cab driver


 
She responded to his comments with "you dirty fucking Paki" so we can assume he was Asian.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 18, 2010)

nick h. said:


> Come off it, race has nothing to do with it. She's just too gobby and stroppy to conduct business anywhere other than a market, which is where she got her kappa slappa earrings.
> 
> If the BBC hadn't described her as "a corporate success with her business" I'd have taken her for a cleaner from Leicester.


 
She isnt gobby or stroppy.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know whether Jo is aggressive or not.  We never see remotely enough of the footage to be able to know definitively.  We see a carefully selected edit showing about 10 minutes out of an individual's 16 waking hours.  You could create any damned persona you like out of that and the programme-makers have a story to tell.

What I can see, however, is that Jo doesn't stop to think, she doesn't listen to others, she doesn't consider her own fallibility, her ideas are generally poor and she has no conception of how to work in a team.  One way or other, she also clearly gets peoples' backs up, which makes me doubt her soft skills.  On those grounds, she would appear to be a company's worst nightmare. 

Of course, I could say exactly the same thing about _all the rest of them too_.

The team leader this week was culpable, but they were all culpable.  She was put on the spot with the exclusivity and made what to me was clearly the wrong choice.  _But not one of them spoke up to question it_.  Yes, she's the team leader.  But fuck it -- none of them had any trouble disagreeing with her at any other time over any other issue.  

She was a poor manager, no doubt about it.  She's 22, ffs -- how much experience of leading can she possibly have had?  But the whole team were such a nightmare that I don't really know how you choose between them.

The wrong person went though, I know that.  They all made a massive fuss about how (a) they lost the task because of in-fighting; and (b) they were letting themselves down, sralan down and, above all, women down.  And yet they fired the one person who was _trying_ to stay out of the arguments.  How does that work then?  In dog-training, we'd call that "negative reinforcement", or rewarding the wrong behaviour.  In The Apprentice, they call it getting rid of someone who is "too nice".   But shouting and arguing isn't the way forward -- oh no.


----------



## Santino (Oct 18, 2010)

It doesn't feel like The Apprentice has really started until we've had a kabbeslysis.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 18, 2010)

She is just talking straight, if the weaker members can handle someone talking straight like Lord Sugar does then they shouldnt be in the competition.
That blonde haired one with the glasses is more aggressive than she is.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm confused. I find myself agreeing with two of foxyred's points.  Is the world about to end?!

If they can't handle aggressiveness they are on the wrong show. 

The blond is worse.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry Gromit 
She was the only one who came up with a valid idea, the only reason why it failed was because 

1. They spent so much time trying to decide what to do the design of it was rubbish. If they had longer with the designer the product would have been better

2. That stupid bitch cut them off with exclusivity. 

Done job.

I should go on the Apprentice. I would be great in the board room


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2010)

I reckon that Joanne will settle the argument herself in the upcoming weeks, she'll either (continue to) be all aggressive and shouty or chill out.

Anyways, i call Stella to win. She was great in the last task.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Sorry Gromit
> She was the only one who came up with a valid idea, the only reason why it failed was because
> 
> 1. They spent so much time trying to decide what to do the design of it was rubbish. If they had longer with the designer the product would have been better
> ...



1 - The product was pointless anyway, is holding a book really that much of a problem? plus you like to hold it to your face, not to the side.

2. - Whilst you have a point, the way you have made it leads me to think you could be in the next series if you wished, and thats not a criticism.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> She is just talking straight, if the weaker members can handle someone talking straight like Lord Sugar does then they shouldnt be in the competition.
> That blonde haired one with the glasses is more aggressive than she is.



What about the points I actually made, though?



kabbes said:


> I don't know whether Jo is aggressive or not.  We never see remotely enough of the footage to be able to know definitively.  We see a carefully selected edit showing about 10 minutes out of an individual's 16 waking hours.  You could create any damned persona you like out of that and the programme-makers have a story to tell.
> 
> *What I can see, however, is that Jo doesn't stop to think, she doesn't listen to others, she doesn't consider her own fallibility, her ideas are generally poor and she has no conception of how to work in a team. * One way or other, she also clearly gets peoples' backs up, which makes me doubt her soft skills.  On those grounds, she would appear to be a company's worst nightmare.
> 
> Of course, I could say exactly the same thing about _all the rest of them too_..


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Anyways, i call Stella to win. She was great in the last task.


 
Hard to tell, to be fair.  They didn't show enough to be able to really know.  It could be that she pulled them all together.  Or it could be that they had such an aggressive manager last time that they responded in kind (plus the sleep deprevation, of course).  And that, having made arses of themselves last time round, they were all determined to be nice to each other this time.

Could be either or both.  Time will tell.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

D'wards said:


> 1 - The product was pointless anyway, is holding a book really that much of a problem? plus you like to hold it to your face, not to the side.
> 
> 2. - Whilst you have a point, the way you have made it leads me to think you could be in the next series if you wished, and thats not a criticism.


 
1. Yes it has been for me, I thought it was a great idea. I would buy it. I like to have my arms free instead of holding a book all the time.

2. I wouldnt want to be in the next series but I know I would be bloody good at it


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

kabbes said:


> What about the points I actually made, though?


 
*What I can see, however, is that Jo doesn't stop to think, she doesn't listen to others, she doesn't consider her own fallibility, her ideas are generally poor and she has no conception of how to work in a team. *

My answer:
I think she did listen to other ideas but hers at that time was the strongest. I thought she deligated very well when she was team leader on the first week, it was other people like the blonde woman that didnt want to be leader who suddenly started shouting orders. I do believe she is a team leader, she was fighting for the win of the team, not just for her own wants or a way to get up the ladder. Alan never questioned this either. It was only her aggressiveness that was questioned and to me this didnt even exist, for it to be addressed I was left stumped


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2010)

It was clear to everybody but her that the book holder would be a failure.  OK, she doesn't have to react to that by throwing the idea away.  But she also didn't deal with it by reconsidering _why_ others didn't like it, by considering even for a moment that it might be anything other than a winner and by thinking about how she might go about improving, refining or better explaining the idea.  She just bulldozed away on what turned out to be a completely ill-thought-through concept, meaning that when the rest of the team finally relented and turned to her in the hope that she might actually have something, it turned out that she actually had nothing.  As such, the design process was a shambles and the product a failure.

That's just one example of Joanne's failings.  It provides a neat encapsulation of how she doesn't stop to think and the manner in which she ignores others and any possibility that she might be wrong.  It also provides a concrete example of the _way_ in which her ideas are poor (i.e. ill-thought-through) and her lack of teamwork.

It's a combination that we have already seen several times.  Aggression be damned -- I'd dump her because she is so self-evidently poor in so many other ways.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2010)

The shockingly blonde woman, incidentally, has many of these exact same failings, with the slight (SLIGHT!) redeeming feature that her ideas tend to not _quite_ be as poorly considered.  She has actually made one or two reasonably incisive comments.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2010)

If you look at previous winners, the bitchy, obnoxious, arrogant, full-of-themselves and aggressive never win. And there have been many contestants who possess these traits

Go on, look back at them, go on.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It was clear to everybody but her that the book holder would be a failure.  OK, she doesn't have to react to that by throwing the idea away.  But she also didn't deal with it by reconsidering _why_ others didn't like it, by considering even for a moment that it might be anything other than a winner and by thinking about how she might go about improving, refining or better explaining the idea.  She just bulldozed away on what turned out to be a completely ill-thought-through concept, meaning that when the rest of the team finally relented and turned to her in the hope that she might actually have something, it turned out that she actually had nothing.  As such, the design process was a shambles and the product a failure.
> 
> That's just one example of Joanne's failings.  It provides a neat encapsulation of how she doesn't stop to think and the manner in which she ignores others and any possibility that she might be wrong.  It also provides a concrete example of the _way_ in which her ideas are poor (i.e. ill-thought-through) and her lack of teamwork.
> 
> It's a combination that we have already seen several times.  Aggression be damned -- I'd dump her because she is so self-evidently poor in so many other ways.


 
Wrong again, she didnt bulldoze anything. There were no other ideas on the table. Not aggressive.


----------



## Santino (Oct 19, 2010)

One thing the editor was at pains to show (or invent) was the team ignoring her attempts at the beginning of the process to get her idea heard.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 19, 2010)

Did no one point out that the book holder already exists in many guises?


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

Santino said:


> One thing the editor was at pains to show (or invent) was the team ignoring her attempts at the beginning of the process to get her idea heard.


 
This is true, she did keep quiet then when nothing else transpired she piped up. 
I dont see why people cant see there is nothing wrong with her. She is the sharpest person there


----------



## Santino (Oct 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> She is the sharpest person there


 
Can we go with 'least non-sharp'?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Wrong again, she didnt bulldoze anything. There were no other ideas on the table. Not aggressive.


 
Possibly.  At least, the programme was presented in such a way that there _seemed _to be few other ideas.  However, the brief snippets of market research showed that actually there were quite a few ideas being considered.  Those questioned didn't like the other ideas.  But, then, those questioned didn't like the book holder idea either.

My impression was that the team was pretty bereft of ideas, but had a cache of potentials, of which the book holder was one.  None of the ideas were good and none tested positively.  But one team member -- Joanne -- was dead-set on her particular idea getting through and hence it did.

The reason the team were ignoring her previously is that they _knew_ it was a shit idea and were desperately hoping for some other inspiration to hit them.  The fact that no such inspiration arrived may in no small part have been down to one team member's nagging insistance that they stuck with her crappy idea instead.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> This is true, she did keep quiet then when nothing else transpired she piped up.
> I dont see why people cant see there is nothing wrong with her. She is the sharpest person there


 
I have not seen her interject a single worthwhile comment, idea or perspective.  She has plenty to say, sure.  But nothing, as yet, worth saying.

You're not "sharp" just because you insist on talking, foxy.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont agree with you Kabbes. I think she has more promise than any of the women, apart from the woman on the Mens side who handled herself very well.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2010)

i reckon i could pwn all of them


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I dont agree with you Kabbes. I think she has more promise than any of the women, apart from the woman on the Mens side who handled herself very well.


 
Can you give an specific, concrete example, then, of a time that she made a positive contribution that actually took the team forward?


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

sim667 said:


> i reckon i could pwn all of them


 
Me too 

Do you sit there trying to come up with ideas when they do?

I came up with one.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> Did no one point out that the book holder already exists in many guises?


 
Does it? I'm sure i once saw a simplified version that just keeps it open. I wanted this so i can read whilst eating me dinner, but could i find it anywhere? Could i bunnies!


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Can you give an specific, concrete example, then, of a time that she made a positive contribution that actually took the team forward?


 
Ill have to go back and watch it again, takes notes and respond


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I dont agree with you Kabbes. I think she has more promise than any of the women, apart from the woman on the Mens side who handled herself very well.


 
Not being alairy, but do you see her as a kindred spirit?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Me too
> 
> I came up with one.



Lets hear it. I thought it would be easy but couldn't come up with anything new.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 19, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Does it? I'm sure i once saw a simplified version that just keeps it open. I wanted this so i can read whilst eating me dinner, but could i find it anywhere? Could i bunnies!


 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...tands&x=0&y=0&sprefix=book+holders+and+stands

http://www.safepayments.com/mall/departmentpage.cfm/ThinkingGifts/_236807/1/Desktop%20Bookholders


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Lets hear it. I thought it would be easy but couldn't come up with anything new.


 
I thought this was the hardest task they have had. All i could think of was some kind of waterproof thing so youi could take stuff into the sea, and not leave it on the beach at the mercy of those Ayia napa scoundrels


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...tands&x=0&y=0&sprefix=book+holders+and+stands
> 
> http://www.safepayments.com/mall/departmentpage.cfm/ThinkingGifts/_236807/1/Desktop%20Bookholders


 
Blimey - think i looked on ebay which i assumed had everything.

I've just ordered this one:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gift-House-...A6HQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1287505551&sr=8-4


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Not being alairy, but do you see her as a kindred spirit?


 
No, just someone who has a bit more spark about them then the others. I like her style. She talks straight, I value that in a person. The others seem to be questioning themselves and confused most of the time. She gets it, does it and gets on with it.
Who knows how much that deal would have earnt them if they had got exclusivity. 
People seem to keep missing that and saying the idea didnt work. How do you know?


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 19, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Lets hear it. I thought it would be easy but couldn't come up with anything new.


 
Portible area to change your clothes. Just goes up to your middle. Material could have been towel.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2010)

The idea didn't work, foxy.  Boots basically liked the name.  Their intention was to totally change the product.  They said as much.  The team got lucky that Boots saw a potential brand.

Also, saying: "er, how about something to keep your book open?" Is not the same thing as actually coming up with a product.  Is the finished thing what she had in mind?  Did she even actually have _anything_ *specific* in mind?

If she'd have had the "hand to put suncream on" idea then her team would have ended up using that too.  It's just her "straightforward" (aka confrontational) style.  The style you admire.

This all said, it's clear from Karen Brady's comments in Who Farted? that Joanne goes on to learn, mellow and improve.  So we shall see.  Contrary to old saws, people _can_ change and change pretty rapidly, at that.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 19, 2010)

Spoilers Kabbes


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2010)

Brady, Brady Capitalist Lady spoiled it, not me.  Grr.

The should have sralun or his glamorous assistants on Who Farted; it's just begging to spoil it.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Me too
> 
> Do you sit there trying to come up with ideas when they do?
> 
> I came up with one.



Yeah....... when one of the groups came up with the waterproof plastic pot thing for valuables, and the other said no it had already been done...... that bugged me, because i know lots of windsurfers and sailors who think those are good, except they go on a string round you neck, and hit you in the face, the same is probably true of people on the beach.....

So i basically sat there facepalming and shouting at the tele that they should take that concept and sew it into swimwear, like boardshorts.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 19, 2010)

I've seen this week's episode and it is a classic.  I spent much of it doing this >  and this >


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 20, 2010)

kabbes said:


> The idea didn't work, foxy.  Boots basically liked the name.  Their intention was to totally change the product.  They said as much.  The team got lucky that Boots saw a potential brand.
> 
> Also, saying: "er, how about something to keep your book open?" Is not the same thing as actually coming up with a product.  Is the finished thing what she had in mind?  Did she even actually have _anything_ *specific* in mind?
> 
> ...


 
How do you know the idea didnt work when the big chain couldnt put their order in because that stupid bint didnt offer exclusivity? You dont know how much they would have offered for it for volumes


----------



## kabbes (Oct 20, 2010)

Boots said that it would need extensive redesign but they were willing to work with the team to this end.  In other words, it didn't work.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2010)

That isn't what 'redesign' means kabbes.  It means, uhh, 'redesigning'. Maybe they'd only keep the name, maybe not.  Impossible to tell as they didnt go for it. The idea for the product was basically sound, it just looked like shit.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 20, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Portible area to change your clothes. Just goes up to your middle. Material could have been towel.



A bit like a towel. 

It was a tough task imo.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 20, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Boots said that it would need extensive redesign but they were willing to work with the team to this end.  In other words, it didn't work.


 
They didnt say extensive, they said they would work on redesigning it. Didnt mean it wasnt a good product. And the reason why it wasnt designed properly is because the task manager took so long to decide on an idea that they didnt have enough time to spend with the designer. 
Still not her fault.


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 20, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> A bit like a towel.
> 
> It was a tough task imo.


 
LOL have you tried to get changed in a towel if you are a lady??? Not fun I can tell thee


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2010)

"Stella took control of the boys"


----------



## N_igma (Oct 20, 2010)

The girl with the glasses is a fucking mess whoever let her in the competition is a tool.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2010)

15 minutes to work out the price of a bread roll...with a calculator...£1.82 each.  She works in this business, you know.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2010)

£1.82 for a roll!!!!!!  
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2010)

"We're not Supermen...you know."  Interesting pitch.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 20, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> "We're not Supermen...you know."  Interesting pitch.



That was another of the most almighty  moments..


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2010)

"Go on the Atkins Diet"


----------



## aqua (Oct 20, 2010)

errr, how have they fucked this one so badly? it's not rocket science!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 20, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> "Go on the Atkins Diet"



and again


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2010)

missed the first 20 mins. what happened to make them fuck it up so much?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm the muffin man!


----------



## aqua (Oct 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> missed the first 20 mins. what happened to make them fuck it up so much?


they breathed I think


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 20, 2010)

oh my God they're both dreadful. I can't stand it


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 20, 2010)

He got an A* in GCSE Maths you know!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 20, 2010)

Where the hell do they find these fuckwits?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 20, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Where the hell do they find these fuckwits?


 
Modern Britain...full of fucking idiots.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2010)

The fake joy in that restaurant was nauseating.


----------



## binka (Oct 20, 2010)

i also got an a* in gcse maths. using my massive maths brain am i right in thinking both teams made the vast majority of their money selling on the street and the pitches were a complete waste of time? in fact worse than that they could have made more if they didn't pitch as they could have sold more on the streets (iirc they both sold out)


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2010)

Can we keep him for comic effect?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 20, 2010)

The surgeon is fucked, ennit.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2010)

oh dear. he fucked that up badly. could have done sandeesh over, and paloma is full of shit, but he's dug himself too big a hole, surely


----------



## starfish (Oct 20, 2010)

Do they actually believe the things they say about themselves or are they fed these lines.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2010)

There may be the odd delusion.   That was riveting but there was really no tension with the decision, I suppose.


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2010)

god, this guy on you're fired is such a cock, which is odd because usually they come over much better on the aftershow


----------



## southside (Oct 20, 2010)

HAHA Alan has a great way with words, you can't ignore the fact he does not suffer fools.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 20, 2010)

southside said:


> HAHA Alan has a great way with words, you can't ignore the fact he does not suffer fools.


 
Bollocks.

Did you see last week? 

He suffered two complete cuntbaggy fools, and sacked someone because they were less visibly a cuntbag, and not explicitly a fool.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2010)

and this week was happy to let an explicit liar sail through.  tho the idiot doctor failed to skewer that vile creature, so its his own fault


----------



## big eejit (Oct 20, 2010)

Classic Apprentice. Two terrible team leaders. Brilliant with the mad blonde woman taking half an hour to work out she was going to charge £1.82 per roll.

And the Dr's complete 'we are not supermen' breakdown in front of the baffled clients. 

Thought he was slightly unlucky to go tho. Compared to last week's team leader he was a business genius.


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2010)

well done siralan for keeping all the lookers in though


----------



## madamv (Oct 20, 2010)

I quite like Paloma.  She is quiet until needing to speak up, she seems hungry for business....

The behind the scenes ones who dont shout their gobs off dont get much approval do they?

They guy running the 'military operation' is one to watch I reckon..


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 21, 2010)

madamv said:


> They guy running the 'military operation' is one to watch I reckon..



He's the one with the dodgy history though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2010)

Also, what are the pay grades / scales for surgeons these days?

Jeez, what a douchecunt.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2010)

Have not seen it
I do know what happens though.
Does anyone want to know the results?


----------



## Santino (Oct 21, 2010)

No thanks, I like to watch it all unfold.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 21, 2010)

It was _pull your own skin off_ telly.







Can you imagine the wonders you'd achieve if you had Melissa's levels of unearned confidence?


----------



## LJo (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I should take the doc's attitude with me the next time I pitch a client.

"You want WHAT? You want me to do some work for you? But that's way too much work! I can't do that! Honestly, you people. You DISGUST me."


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 21, 2010)

hahaha that was the funniest apprentice ever.
That doctor was wicked! I didnt see who got sacked though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2010)

madamv said:


> They guy running the 'military operation' is one to watch I reckon..


 
He'll smash yer face in with his knuckle dusters and baseball bat. He bad man!


----------



## FoxyRed (Oct 21, 2010)

I see our Mixed Race girl kept herself nice and quiet. That stupid blonde with the glasses is slowly hanging herself... 
What a dick. When she started crying then regained herself by going "Fix up, wicked" Twat


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> I see our Mixed Race girl kept herself nice and quiet. That stupid blonde with the glasses is slowly hanging herself...
> What a dick. When she started crying then regained herself by going "Fix up, wicked" Twat



You should go on it.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 24, 2010)

Still disappointed with the continuing low profile of "Stuart Baggs - the brand", although he did remind us that he is "an _amazing_ salesman".


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, Melissa was bad.  Really, really bad.  Possibly the worst single performance in Apprentice history and that really is saying something.

The Doc was probably the single most responsible for their loss and yet I liked him.  If this show is about potential (and it isn't -- it's about entertainment, pure and simple) then the Doc had it in abundance.  Plus he's very witty.  Meanwhile the moaner shirker that got away palpably has nothing to give.  I'd have binned her off while I had the chance.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 27, 2010)

On tonight - yay!


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

finally remembered who Alex reminds me of when I saw a clip from Let Him Have It last night.  Tis Paul Reynolds, who played Chris thingy in that, and was in Croupier, and, legendarily, the Press Gang.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> finally remembered who Alex reminds me of when I saw a clip from Let Him Have It last night.  Tis Paul Reynolds, who played Chris thingy in that, and was in Croupier, and, legendarily, the Press Gang.


 
God yes!

The kabbess and I keep saying that we know him from somewhere.  But this is what it is!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2010)

this seasons bunch are fucking loons. The US ones are as bad. They're doing a 'recession' apprentice with loads of sob sisters and loons who have been cast out by their firms. One bloke's a full on nut about to blow at any given minute. TV gold. Trump is better than Sugar, but Sirlord does alright.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 27, 2010)

Continuity lady on BBC2 just called him Sir Alan. Lord Sugar won't be amused.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 27, 2010)

So...Science Museum...it's either going to be to do with science...or museums


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

god, Jamie is such a twat


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

woah, those were some orders.

Please fuck Melissa right off


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 27, 2010)

Stuuuuaaaart...going hooooomee

gotta be


----------



## softybabe (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> woah, those were some orders.
> 
> Please fuck Melissa right off


 
agree! Wharra bitch!


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

noooo, evil useless, absolutely no self insight, Melissa


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 27, 2010)

Hot tub


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

'the feedback I had, Melissa, is that you were very annoying'


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

sack both the useless fuckers


----------



## binka (Oct 27, 2010)

she is pretty useless, theres no way she can survive again. she doesn't seem to be good at anything. hope they keep the baggs because his massive ego and inevitable self destruction should be entertaining


----------



## softybabe (Oct 27, 2010)

Fire the 'knock off dvd'!


----------



## N_igma (Oct 27, 2010)

Sir...Lord...Sugar...bla bla bla fuck off Melissa!


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

hurray!


----------



## N_igma (Oct 27, 2010)

Awwww poor Melissa.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

'karmically they will be retributed'


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 27, 2010)

Karmicly...they will be retributed!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 27, 2010)

She took it well.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 27, 2010)

She's gonna get her assed kicked on You've been fired.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

this week, i will have to miss Mad Men for 'you're fired'.

vile, vile, woman


----------



## N_igma (Oct 27, 2010)

Do these people not realise that they're saying these things in front of millions of people. Silly cunt.


----------



## starfish (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> this week, i will have to miss Mad Men for 'you're fired'.
> 
> vile, vile, woman


 
Probably not the only one. She was mental.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 27, 2010)

Ripping I'm playing million pound drop live here fs!


----------



## LJo (Oct 27, 2010)

I am going to karmically retribute ALL of you.

With my professionality and my manoevrement.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

still isn't showing much insight, is she?


----------



## big eejit (Oct 27, 2010)

Lucky for Stuart he was up against such an utterly useless loon


----------



## pennimania (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> god, Jamie is such a twat


 
No - he's not!

I think I've got a crush on him!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 27, 2010)

She's coming across quite well on You've Been Fired, though i suspect it is an actress playing her part judging on looks.


----------



## Spod (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks fuck she has gone. I could bear to watch her for a second longer spouting her fountains of illiterate shite.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

D'wards said:


> She's coming across quite well on You've Been Fired


 
not to us she aint


----------



## pennimania (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> not to us she aint


 
agree with you on this :0


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor woman has been forced to change her appearance or she will get pelted with made up words every time she leaves the house. Dunno about a crystal ball they really should have given her a fucking dictionary. And a dose of self-awareness.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2010)

She was like a moody fucking teenager. Good riddance.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Poor woman has been forced to change her appearance or she will get pelted with made up words every time she leaves the house.


 
exactly what we thought


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2010)

How long before the Soldier kills someone in a split second?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> god, Jamie is such a twat


 
He is talented though. And there are bigger twats on there.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> He is talented though. And there are bigger twats on there.


 
He actually had the grace to say well done to the other team today didn't he? That's got to be a first. Cannot believe they manage to persuade kiddicare (who the fuck buys from them?) to buy thousands of colour-changing babygros with a retail price of £25. What are you supposed to do, hang over the cot all night with your eyes on matchsticks?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> He is talented though. And there are bigger twats on there.


 
He actually had the grace to say well done to the other team today didn't he? That's got to be a first. Cannot believe they manage to persuade kiddicare (who the fuck buys from them?) to buy thousands of colour-changing babygros with a retail price of £25. What are you supposed to do, hang over the cot all night with your eyes on matchsticks?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 27, 2010)

trashpony said:


> He actually had the grace to say well done to the other team today didn't he? That's got to be a first. Cannot believe they manage to persuade kiddicare (who the fuck buys from them?) to buy thousands of colour-changing babygros with a retail price of £25. What are you supposed to do, hang over the cot all night with your eyes on matchsticks?


 
I was only half-listening because I find them too annoying for a whole hour, but why does it change colour - is it in response to temperature or something?


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

it is. they've finally found a use for those hypercolour t-shirts twenty years down the line


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> it is. they've finally found a use for those hypercolour t-shirts twenty years down the line


 
Yes - put it on babies so that parents can stare at them to see if they change colour.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2010)

trashpony said:


> He actually had the grace to say well done to the other team today didn't he? That's got to be a first. Cannot believe they manage to persuade kiddicare (who the fuck buys from them?) to buy thousands of colour-changing babygros with a retail price of £25. What are you supposed to do, hang over the cot all night with your eyes on matchsticks?


 
I didn't understand when you were supposed to use them?  When you suspect they might be ill?  Because you'd have to have a lot of babygros at £25 a pop otherwise, which just isn't realistic.  

Thank God Melissa has gone - she was truly awful and deluded.  She did a terrible job when pitching to the plumber's chain - didn't even mention that the unit price went down if they ordered more than a thousand.  I am also starting to hate Paloma, who is an arrogant bitch who is not half as clever as she thinks she is.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad Stuart Baggs, "the brand" survived. I reckon there's some TV gold to be had in his increasingly Brent-ian pronouncements. His dewy-eyed comments on his "relationship" with LS on YF were pure class.

Even though Melissa well deserved to go, it was refreshing to see someone throw a genuine sulk upon being kicked off, rather than the customary "Oscar loser" fake graciousness.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 28, 2010)

belboid said:


> this week, i will have to miss Mad Men for 'you're fired'.
> 
> vile, vile, woman


 
calm down!


----------



## strung out (Oct 28, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


> Even though Melissa well deserved to go, it was refreshing to see someone throw a genuine sulk upon being kicked off, rather than the customary "Oscar loser" fake graciousness.


 absolutely, best thing to happen in the apprentice for years


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 28, 2010)

trashpony said:


> kiddicare (who the fuck buys from them?)



We've bought loads of stuff from kiddicare in the past. They were generally the cheapest.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2010)

Ding dong the witch is dead.

Sulking for being ganged up on? Has she never seen the show? 
Does she really think that LordSugar made his mind up because of them rather than her own actions?

She starts the show saying the PM has a cheek for questioning her pitching skills when its her living. Has a massive rant. Then has the cheek to say that she wouldn't have kicked off if he'd said anything during the task. Bullshit!

She's one of those people who has 100% self believe that everything they do is perfect when in fact its the opposite and when they don't get the result its everyone's fault but hers.

Personally I would have let her be PM again that week. Accept that I was going to lose the task in the process of giving her enough rope to hang herself.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2010)

Leaving discussion about Mel to one side a mo:

I'm hating Laura Moore more and more.

At the first shop she makes a point of telling the others off for getting their order books out during her pitch and they make an agreement about not butting in to other's pitches and trying to take credit for anothers' orders.

Then at the end she wants some of the order when it was someone else's pitch and throws a right old strop about it. Glad that none of them got the order in the end as it was discounted. 

Class 1 hypocrite.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2010)

+






=


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> *Bride of Chucky*







*Laura Moore*​


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 28, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


> Even though Melissa well deserved to go, it was refreshing to see someone throw a genuine sulk upon being kicked off, rather than the customary "Oscar loser" fake graciousness.


Agreed. Whatever you think of her, that was great telly. My jaw dropped when she said that!

Personally I enjoyed her neologismystical mangleisations of the English language. She was a bixed bag of nuts, and for me at least, that spoke to the bag 

She'd be a nightmare to work with, but overall, I liked her.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2010)

She reminded me of the woman I lived with at uni who ended up being sectioned before graduation. Absolutely zero self-awareness. Everything is everyone else's fault and when things don't go her way, everyone else gets the blame. She was also just as graceless as my ex-flatmate. Maybe the two of them could start their own business together?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 28, 2010)

Didn't the soldier guy get arrested for beating up his missuz?


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2010)

'weapons charges' after they were called to his house following a 'disturbance'. His wife wouldn't press charges.

He's also recently been nicked for fraud, and ws sacked from his last job!  Hope he gets to the interview stage.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh god I'd forgotten about the interview stage. 

Please let Stu still be around for that. They'll tear him into itty bitty pieces.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 29, 2010)

Paloma to go next.  I've had her down as a wrong'un from week one.  I really can't stand her.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 29, 2010)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Agreed. Whatever you think of her, that was great telly. My jaw dropped when she said that!
> 
> Personally I enjoyed her neologismystical mangleisations of the English language. She was a bixed bag of nuts, and for me at least, that spoke to the bag



"Manoeuvrement"!


----------



## hektik (Oct 29, 2010)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Personally I enjoyed her neologismystical mangleisations of the English language. She was a bixed bag of nuts, and for me at least, that spoke to the bag
> 
> She'd be a nightmare to work with, but overall, I liked her.



I enjoyed her professionality.


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2010)

they're going to try and sell those shitty suits in manchester??!!  so fucked


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2010)

Classic Apprentice error.


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2010)

ick, Paloma is so horrid a person


----------



## nick h. (Nov 3, 2010)

Paloma to go - her 'leadership' is all about covering her arse


----------



## nick h. (Nov 3, 2010)

Bitch! She's going.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Nov 3, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2010)

yay!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 3, 2010)

Nasty piece of work.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 3, 2010)

No no no.. all wrong.. should have got rid of the other two.


----------



## chintz (Nov 3, 2010)

ha


----------



## t0bytoo (Nov 4, 2010)

I could swear there was a shot in the house near the beginning of today's show when someone was wanking in bed. Anyone else see that??


----------



## Epico (Nov 4, 2010)

^ I know what you mean. That was Stuart Braggs The Brand.

Is Alex the most ill-at-ease person that's ever been on the Apprentice? I just feel sorry for him in a 'you're utterly pathetic' way.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 4, 2010)

Aspirant fucks, banging on about how 'we had to think of the market up north' and 'London fashion' as if they expected to see satanic mills and washer women and Engels rabble-rousing on a soapbox whilst the locals gathered up turnips to wear as clogs. Arseholes, even the really very good looking one. But she's a fucking city girl. Cunts.

Anybody who has ever been on the apprentice is a fucking turd of a human being. Fact.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2010)

i was on it once


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 4, 2010)

Except you. Really?


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah, just walking past in the background


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 4, 2010)

lol


----------



## mincepie (Nov 4, 2010)

t0bytoo said:


> I could swear there was a shot in the house near the beginning of today's show when someone was wanking in bed. Anyone else see that??



YES YES YES!!! I'm glad it's not just me being a bloke thinking of that!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 4, 2010)

ha I noticed that too. Maybe he was practising his Midas touch 

Wonder if Harry Hill will show it on Saturday?


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 4, 2010)

Paloma is a backstabbing cow and put sandesh in the shit twice but still got a hug at the end from her???

Still I would love to bang Paloma 7 ways into next week and if that makes me a misogynist  then so be it!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Paloma is a backstabbing cow and put sandesh in the shit twice but still got a hug at the end from her???
> 
> Still I would love to bang Paloma 7 ways into next week and if that makes me a misogynist  then so be it!


 
Saying it on a public forum does indeed make you a misogynist.  Pretty textbook reduction of a person to an object, to be honest.  She's trying to be taken seriously as a businesswoman and all you can say is that you would like to have sex with her.

Paloma was a deeply unpleasant person whose principle skill lay in distracting others from the fact that she was involved in just about every bad decision and piece of poor planning that her team ever made.  She deserved to go this week or any other.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Saying it on a public forum does indeed make you a misogynist.  Pretty textbook reduction of a person to an object, to be honest.  She's trying to be taken seriously as a businesswoman and all you can say is that you would like to have sex with her.


 
Sue me.


----------



## gosub (Nov 4, 2010)

I find it interesting that the modern trend of cover your arse and take as much credit as possible does not hold up well to being videoed.

Nasty peice of work glad she's gone


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 4, 2010)

Liked Nick's observation about how the "unemployed communications exec" (is it Alex?) looked like someone brandishing the round card at a boxing match. 

Also, his continual stressing of his "local knowledge" was quite amusing. When you've seen one bland shopping mall, you've seen them all.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Saying it on a public forum does indeed make you a misogynist.  Pretty textbook reduction of a person to an object, to be honest.  She's trying to be taken seriously as a businesswoman and all you can say is that you would like to have sex with her.



That's me fucked then. I couldn't take her seriously as a businesswoman and yet I'd also give her a good rattling.

Damn.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 4, 2010)

It's not a matter of being sued or being "fucked".  It's a matter of showing yourself up for being every bit as unpleasant as Paloma was herself.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It's not a matter of being sued or being "fucked".  It's a matter of showing yourself up for being every bit as unpleasant as Paloma was herself.


 
So a light hearted comment automatically puts me in the same bracket as a "backstabber and two faced" eh?  These are my words for her by the way.  

Most men would think it but wouldn't type it that's the difference, we are but simple creatures.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It's not a matter of being sued or being "fucked".  It's a matter of showing yourself up for being every bit as unpleasant as Paloma was herself.



So you prefer Sandeesh then? Fair enough.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 4, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> So you prefer Sandeesh then? Fair enough.


 
Kabbes seems to take issue with guys who express the need to bang a hot woman and yet I hear women in my office everyday saying how much they would love to shag some famous guy or whatever those men hating bints!!


----------



## Santino (Nov 4, 2010)

Not this shit again.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 4, 2010)

Santino said:


> Not this shit again.



Don't worry it's just wind-up kabbes time, no need for popcorn


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 4, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> So you prefer Sandeesh then? Fair enough.


 
If she did that cartoonish expansion thing with her eyes at crucial moments, then yes.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 4, 2010)

Her dad is a world reknowned Professor of animal cloning or some such


----------



## Wookey (Nov 4, 2010)

I helped make that show at The Traff! We made it last year, but it's been on ice because Lord Sugar wasn't allowed on telly during the General Election.

ETA: Just remembered I gave all the contestants big goodie bags, in _precipitation_ of their forthcoming fame. I knew at least some of them would, in six months time, be the kind of people who got goodie bags! If that's not early adoption I don't know what is.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 4, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I helped make that show at The Traff! We made it last year, but it's been on ice because Lord Sugar wasn't allowed on telly during the General Election.


 
You're just trying to take the credit away from Alex.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I helped make that show at The Traff! We made it last year, but it's been on ice because Lord Sugar wasn't allowed on telly during the General Election.
> 
> ETA: Just remembered I gave all the contestants big goodie bags, in _precipitation_ of their forthcoming fame. I knew at least some of them would, in six months time, be the kind of people who got goodie bags! If that's not early adoption I don't know what is.


in precipitation?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I meant anticipation. I get the two mixed up because of the Jay-Z rap from Umbrella constantly whirring around in my head, in which he states he is in "anticipation of precipitation" - which means he's expecting rain. It didn't feel right when I typed it and by gods now I know why.


----------



## ymu (Nov 4, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I think I meant anticipation. I get the two mixed up because of the Jay-Z rap from Umbrella constantly whirring around in my head, in which he states he is in "anticipation of precipitation" - which means he's expecting rain. It didn't feel right when I typed it and by gods now I know why.


I had it down as a deliberate error, kinda like a fulfilling prophecy sorta thing. The act of anticipating their fame precipitates it, or summat. Pretend it's deep, noone will notice.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 4, 2010)

Dagnammit, I'm too slow.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> So a light hearted comment automatically puts me in the same bracket as a "backstabber and two faced" eh?  These are my words for her by the way.
> 
> Most men would think it but wouldn't type it that's the difference, we are but simple creatures.


 
Hey, you were the one who brought misogyny into it.  Presumably to show us all what an iconoclast you are, you damned hero, since I can't see any other reason why you would have mentioned it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Hey, you were the one who brought misogyny into it.  Presumably to show us all what an iconoclast you are, you damned hero, since I can't see any other reason why you would have mentioned it.


 
No I read your comments on the J Kay thread, knew you'd be on me like white on rice!


----------



## Santino (Nov 5, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> No I read your comments on the J Kay thread, knew you'd be on me like white on rice!


 
The 'I only acted like a dick to elicit an amusing response from someone with whom I appear to have no previous interest'. Classic.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 5, 2010)

So you decided to pick a fight and then whined when you got the response you were actually looking for.  And you claimed it was a "lighthearted comment" when actually it was intentional misogyny, even identified as such by yourself.

Oh, you're quite something.  Well done you.

Well here it is, what you wanted.  Hope you're having fun, showing yourself up as a dick.


----------



## hektik (Nov 5, 2010)

annnnnnyway, back to the programme. I don't see what Paloma did that was anything out of the ordinary to any other episode of the Apprentice. yes, she covered her arse throughout the programme. she was pretty rude about the other two people's skills in the boardroom. but isn't this what all of them do, every single week? why did sugar makes such a big deal about her doing what every single person does?


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 5, 2010)

Kabbes, Santino and Big Gunz are in the boardroom. Who gets fired? You decide..


----------



## Epico (Nov 5, 2010)

hektik said:


> annnnnnyway, back to the programme. I don't see what Paloma did that was anything out of the ordinary to any other episode of the Apprentice. yes, she covered her arse throughout the programme. she was pretty rude about the other two people's skills in the boardroom. but isn't this what all of them do, every single week? why did sugar makes such a big deal about her doing what every single person does?


 
Yeah, that's pretty much my thinking too. I think she was safe until she opened her mouth at the end - if she'd used that to big herself up as oppose to attacking the other two - I reckon she'd have stayed. Alex should have gone, has Lord Sir Sugar ever booted anyone for 'being awkward'?


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 5, 2010)

kabbes said:


> So you decided to pick a fight and then whined when you got the response you were actually looking for.  And you claimed it was a "lighthearted comment" when actually it was intentional misogyny, even identified as such by yourself.
> 
> Oh, you're quite something.  Well done you.
> 
> Well here it is, what you wanted.  Hope you're having fun, showing yourself up as a dick.


 
No I was being satirical I don't think it's misogyny at all.  And like I said in a post which you missed I hear that kind of talk all the time in my office with girls talking about guys they wanna shag etc so that must make them men haters to the extreme right?  Wrong!  Your logic is as bad as Stehen Fry.  Showing myself up with what 24,000+ posts of drivel?


----------



## Santino (Nov 5, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> No I was being satirical I don't think it's misogyny at all.  And like I said in a post which you missed I hear that kind of talk all the time in my office with girls talking about guys they wanna shag etc so that must make them men haters to the extreme right?  Wrong!  Your logic is as bad as Stehen Fry.  Showing myself up with what 24,000+ posts of drivel?



What some real or imagined women in your office may or may not do has no bearing on whether or not you are a sexist twat.


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2010)

Have any of the people who've won this actually gone to big things?

Didn't the last winner end up selling illuminated poster boards for Sir Alan while the loser got her own telly show? I dont think Paloma's got much to worry about. Think she was kicked off because she was pretty much the best businessperson on there and as such would've only been a threat to lord sugar.


----------



## Santino (Nov 5, 2010)

gabi said:


> Have any of the people who've won this actually gone to big things?
> 
> Didn't the last winner end up selling illuminated poster boards for Sir Alan while the loser got her own telly show? I dont think Paloma's got much to worry about. Think she was kicked off because she was pretty much the best businessperson on there and as such would've only been a threat to lord sugar.



Nah, she was shit. Can't remember seeing her make one good decision.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 5, 2010)

Santino said:


> What some real or imagined women in your office may or may not do has no bearing on whether or not you are a sexist twat.


 
Why are you getting involved in this discussion anyway?  Newbies being ganged up on by cunts who post loads but contribute little.


----------



## ymu (Nov 5, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Why are you getting involved in this discussion anyway?  Newbies being ganged up on by cunts who post loads but contribute little.


 
It's a discussion board. That's how it works. You post something, people respond. Can't take it? Then fuck off.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 7, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


> Liked Nick's observation about how the "unemployed communications exec" (is it Alex?) looked like someone brandishing the round card at a boxing match.
> 
> Also, his continual stressing of his "local knowledge" was quite amusing. When you've seen one bland shopping mall, you've seen them all.



Shame! It wasn't Nick; it was Karren.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I saw this one on that bridge by the Southbank Centre yesterday:







Artichoke thinks I didn't.


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2010)

hopefully we get some more screen time for baggs the brand tonight


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2010)

an octopus? wtf?


----------



## blairsh (Nov 10, 2010)

The tv ads they've come up with are fucking dire.


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2010)

Christopher is a nasty little misogynist, isn't he?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 10, 2010)

Octopuses/Octopi do NOT have eight hands. They do, however, have eight arms/legs/appendages.

Both ads are really shit.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh my fucking god. I actually found myself physically cringing, wanting to hide behind the sofa to get away from the awfulness of those ads. The Octopus sleazebag ad plumbed new depths of wince.

These contestants are truly shite. They even succeeded in making the admen judges look like right on human beings in comparison.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 10, 2010)

oooh.. 'at least one of you will be going today'


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Nov 10, 2010)

But you shouldn't need a focus group to tell you black and red is wrong for a frigging cleaner!


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2010)

alex or laura is off today. gotta be.


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2010)

haha, Alex has fucked himself


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2010)

how the fuck did he not bring laura in?


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2010)

Sandeesh knowing to stfu


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> haha, Alex has fucked himself


 

He's got to go


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmmm...the lawyers for the producers of the Terminator movies are on the phone...asta la vista, baby.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 10, 2010)

Alex is a flailing bellend of a man


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2010)

Ruby Wax is quite amusing


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure I've seen rat poision that looks like that shit Germinator product. How could ANYONE think that red and black are good colours for a cleaning product.


----------



## hektik (Nov 11, 2010)

thought that yesterday's episode was pretty boring - episodes where they make an advert generally are, simply because the adverts are always dreadful, so it is always easy to pick holes in them - plus it gives the production crew an easy way to get rid of someone that they don't want, as the decision on which one is "better" is always subjective. 

thought it was pretty obvious that Alex would be going, so there was no drama. He is a bell-end, mind.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 11, 2010)

Alex is a bit of a nut.

That bottle looked like it might appeal to very cool rock 'n' roll types. If the Velvet Underground released a kitchen surface cleaner it'd be in a red and black bottle with a person in shades on the front.


----------



## Spod (Nov 11, 2010)

Alex was a nice enough bloke but didnt help himself by bigging up his marketing skills and coming out with a product that looks like an ant powder rather than kitchen cleaner.

I was STILL suprised the other team won due to the truly bowel-churningly awfulness of their ad. I have liked Christopher up to now but he looked like a cock in this episode. 

ps at risk of thread-derail again, I also thought Paloma was 'do-able' even though I thought she was a stuck-up mard-arse. I know for a fact that women are capable of fancying blokes who they dont actually like personally so cannot understand some of the comments above.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 11, 2010)

That Octopus was funny. 8 arms to wank you.


----------



## gosub (Nov 11, 2010)

Spod said:


> Alex was a nice enough bloke but didnt help himself by bigging up his marketing skills and coming out with a product that looks like an ant powder rather than kitchen cleaner.
> 
> I was STILL suprised the other team won due to the truly bowel-churningly awfulness of their ad. I have liked Christopher up to now but he looked like a cock in this episode.
> 
> ps at risk of thread-derail again, I also thought Paloma was 'do-able' even though I thought she was a stuck-up mard-arse. I know for a fact that women are capable of fancying blokes who they dont actually like personally so cannot understand some of the comments above.


 
the octo ad had a before and after effect of the cleaner, germinator didn't show their product working, and used a kid when the product said keep away from kids, Sugar has a a ronseal woodstain approach to ads.

Felt sorry for Alex getting shit over his black bottle, well at least over the way it was explained to him...he deliberately wanted it to be different to the rest of products on market, and got shit cos it wasn't the same as other cleaning products. Was more of a problem because you don't associate black with clean, should have done silver.


----------



## LJo (Nov 11, 2010)

"I'm not a corporate clone! I think outside the box!"

Best. Contradiction in terms. Ever.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 11, 2010)

Outside the bogs.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2010)

As soon as i heard both ideas I entered into a  manouver, which last around 30 mins....

Always stick with tried and tested..... there's a fucking reason every cleaning bottle has pastel colours, with flowery stickers on it.


----------



## gosub (Nov 11, 2010)

sim667 said:


> As soon as i heard both ideas I entered into a  manouver, which last around 30 mins....
> 
> Always stick with tried and tested..... there's a fucking reason every cleaning bottle has pastel colours, with flowery stickers on it.


 
without explaining what the fucking reason is, that sounds like social conformity


----------



## 1927 (Nov 11, 2010)

sim667 said:


> As soon as i heard both ideas I entered into a  manouver, which last around 30 mins....
> 
> Always stick with tried and tested..... there's a fucking reason every cleaning bottle has pastel colours, with flowery stickers on it.


 
I can understand why they didnt go down the pastel route tho. they wanted a brand that kciked the arses of dirt, and pastel shades dont kick ass!


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> I can understand why they didnt go down the pastel route tho. they wanted a brand that kciked the arses of dirt, and pastel shades dont kick ass!



But pastel's are more female-friendly and their colours were more attractive to males. Females are more likely to choose a new cleaning product than males who generally care less about cleaning brands.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Alex is a bit of a nut.
> 
> That bottle looked like it might appeal to very cool rock 'n' roll types. If the Velvet Underground released a kitchen surface cleaner it'd be in a red and black bottle with a person in shades on the front.



I lived in Germany in the 80s, and it reminded me of the WANTED posters you would see in every public building for still-at-large members of the Baader-Meinhof terrorist gang.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> But pastel's are more female-friendly and their colours were more attractive to males. Females are more likely to choose a new cleaning product than males who generally care less about cleaning brands.


 
Pah I was ready to run off down to the supermarket to buy it, pass it to my GF and say here you go love, no excuses about being too tired for sex now.

Until i realised:
a) It wasn't a real product
b) I don't have a GF
c) even if a) & B) weren't true I'd probably not be arsed as the supermarket is miles away and the fridge full of beer isn't. Plus shoppings a girl's job any way.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 11, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Pah I was ready to run off down to the supermarket to buy it, pass it to my GF and say here you go love, no excuses about being too tired for sex now.
> 
> Until i realised:
> a) It wasn't a real product
> ...



Actually I just remembered one cleaning product that was aimed at men, Radion washing powder in the 90s, doesn't exist anymore but great for cleaning up man-sweat and kebab stains, not sure about protein stains from magazines though.


----------



## Epico (Nov 11, 2010)

I could barely watch this episode. Any time they attempt a TV advert I cringe far more than is enjoyable.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 11, 2010)

Wouldn't it just benefit Humanity as a whole if Sir Alan simply gathered all of the candidates in a discreet warehouse and then cleaned up the gene pool, St. Valentine's Day style?


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 13, 2010)

Epico said:


> I could barely watch this episode. Any time they attempt a TV advert I cringe far more than is enjoyable.


 
Yeah, it definitely goes into David Brent-like cringe territory when they get all "creative".


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

sandeesh and baggs the brand as team leaders. i have a feeling this is going to get messy...


----------



## N_igma (Nov 17, 2010)

Hahahahaha Stuart you cock!


----------



## aqua (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been looking forward to this all day


----------



## N_igma (Nov 17, 2010)

He's fucked if they lose.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2010)

No arse covering....he said.

Oh we'll see about that Stuart, we'll see about that.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

he'll be safe. sandeesh is gone!


----------



## aqua (Nov 17, 2010)

changed the price mid sale? wtf


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

hmmm, i'm not too sure actually


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2010)

'Who's fault is that?' Stuart demands.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2010)

die Stuart die!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2010)

The team attack...


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2010)

bugger!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2010)

Stuart strokes his white cat.   Can you imagine how unbearable he was that night?


----------



## aqua (Nov 17, 2010)

he's a twat isn't he  I really wanted him to go


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

sandeesh is done for now, surely


----------



## blairsh (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh god i hate Baggs face! "I'll put some on ice for you guys" 

Just fuck off you horrible shit


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2010)

Champagne...what they give you free in a night club.  He's lived the life.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2010)

'you dont like mature,complex characters do you Stuart'


----------



## N_igma (Nov 17, 2010)

Haha I'm actually starting to like the cunt now.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2010)

attack Philip or you're dead Sandeesh


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2010)

Jamie feels the fear.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2010)

you fucking idiot!   bye bye


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2010)

Sandeesh...a bit much on the eye make-up.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

i think she's lovely


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> i think she's lovely


 
I'd tap it.  Why didn't she take Jamie into the boardroom with her?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2010)

She's like an evil lemur.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> I'd tap it.


 
I dont think you would.  She seemed to haved a good attitude towards sexist morons.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> I'd tap it.  Why didn't she take Jamie into the boardroom with her?


you'd "tap it" would you?

what a charmer we have on board....


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 17, 2010)

belboid said:


> I dont think you would.  She seemed to haved a good attitude towards sexist morons.


 
Where's the yawn icon?

This thread stinks of jealousy (again).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 17, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Where's the yawn icon?
> 
> This thread stinks of jealousy (again).


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2010)

Small Kok said:


> Where's the yawn icon?
> 
> This thread stinks of jealousy (again).


 
yup, I've always wanted a two inch penis


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

Just watching this - Nick's "Who does he think he is?" comment and facial expression is a classic


----------



## Gromit (Nov 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you'd "tap it" would you?
> 
> what a charmer we have on board....


 
He's saying that he'd like sexual relations her yes?

Girls on the Spooks thread are saying they'd like sexual relations with someone off that show.

People like sex. They like to discuss on Urban who they'd like to bone.

Tis a funny old thing the how the use of language seems to make all the difference in how these things are viewed imo. Its the same motivation whichever way you paint it in my opinion.


----------



## Santino (Nov 18, 2010)

Gromit said:


> He's saying that he'd like sexual relations her yes?
> 
> Girls on the Spooks thread are saying they'd like sexual relations with someone off that show.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, see he's YOUR sock.


----------



## metalguru (Nov 18, 2010)

The task was dull to watch this week though. I only really paid any attention during the board room bit.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> yup, I've always wanted a two inch penis


 
Assuming you are a (jealous) female I hear there are major breakthroughs in female to male gender reassignment.  You too can have a two inch cock!  

Gromit, cheers for the backup!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

Baggs is a total tosser who believes he is some kind of thrill seeking super male on a   funfair ride to world domination.

Stella's gonna cut his nuts off!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 18, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Gromit, cheers for the backup!


 
Don't thank me. I think you are a knob-end just like everyone else does. Your follow up posts confirm that.

I don't approve of your post but i disapprove more of people self righteously attacking men who express sexual interest on these boards whilst women are allowed to objectify at will.

I just hate double standards.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Assuming you are a (jealous) female


 
astoundingly, your brain is even smaller than your penis!  And neither any use to anyone other than you.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I don't approve of your post but i disapprove more of people self righteously attacking men who express sexual interest on these boards whilst women are allowed to objectify at will.
> 
> I just hate double standards.


 
fortunately there are neither self-righteousness nor double standards on evidence here. Firstly, unless I have ignored comments on the Spooks thread (which I've never ever looked at) your claims of double standards are without any basis in fact, so fairly daft to make them here.   Secondly, there is the question of tone, SmallCocks 'Id tap that' clearly showing he is a 12 year old boy without any consideration for the person who is supposedly the object of his gaze.  Indeed, if you look at the responses, they are not simply declaiming his 'objectification', they are declaiming his dehumanisation, and just, well, laughing at him.  And thirdly, there is the fact that it is still a grotesquely sexist world, especially within the media, and the nature of the gaze, its controlling power, is very different between men and women.

You are wholly right, tho, in your masterfully put first sentence.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Don't thank me. I think you are a knob-end just like everyone else does. Your follow up posts confirm that.
> 
> I don't approve of your post but i disapprove more of people self righteously attacking men who express sexual interest on these boards whilst women are allowed to objectify at will.
> 
> I just hate double standards.


"_attacking_"!?

lolz


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

That Alex might have been on to something last week.

I walked into a shop yesterday and...........


----------



## Santino (Nov 18, 2010)

No one brought up (unless it was edited out) that the winning team lost income by not asking for money up front. They had all those unsold DVDs at the end.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2010)

they both had that problem didnt they?

Twas a fairly simple bunch of fuck ups that did for Sandeesh, any of which could have been fairly easily corrected, which could have been enough for her to win.  hey ho.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

i did enjoy the blond woman's little dig at stroppy stu right at the end. looks like there'll be some sparks flying soon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i did enjoy the blond woman's little dig at stroppy stu right at the end. looks like there'll be some sparks flying soon.


 
She did give him right evils . Deservedly imo as he was an absolute twat!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

She could send some of her past and present associates around to have a little word in his shell like.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Baggs is a total tosser who believes he is some kind of thrill seeking super male on a   funfair ride to world domination.


 
Agreed..... what a complete and utter massive bell end.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> She could send some of her past and present associates around to have a little word in his shell like.


 
as in 'associates'??!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> as in 'associates'??!!


 
As in gentlemen who operate their businesses in an organised fashion outside of traditional corporate structures.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> astoundingly, your brain is even smaller than your penis!  And neither any use to anyone other than you.


 
"Oh look at me ladies defending your standing in society".  Yes you are a bell end imo after petty points scoring for the ladies on this forum.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

Bell end or bellend? 

I like 'em both, but which one's better?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bell end or bellend?
> 
> I like 'em both, but which one's better?








he did the apprentice last week on tv burp an all


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bell end or bellend?
> 
> I like 'em both, but which one's better?


 
Either or both mean the same thing.

I was also going to add he is a sycophant to the fairer sex with political correctness dripping from every pore of his lowly being.  But I think that might be a little harsh?


----------



## Santino (Nov 18, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Either or both mean the same thing.
> 
> I was also going to add he is a sycophant to the fairer sex with political correctness dripping from every pore of his lowly being.  But I think that might be a little harsh?



Only if by 'harsh' you mean it marks you out as a massive wanker.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> I was also going to add he is a sycophant to the fairer sex with political correctness dripping from every pore of his lowly being.  But I think that might be a little harsh?



I think you need to work on your material.

Stop trying to be the big shot from Bagshot, cos I've seen plenty of people like you treading these boards through the years.

What I want from an Urbanite is sure fire, quick witted material that strikes at the very heart of it's target.

Big Gunz, you were doing alright until you opened your mouth at the last minute.

So I'm sorry to tell you.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe editor should do a version of the Apprentice to bring on board a new Moderator.

He could have 'thread editing', 'Bin decision making' and 'Spot the troll' tasks.

The final could be putting on a big online Nativity scene for Foxy's baby in which all the fighting foxy factions must come together in peace and goodwill for little foxyjesus at Xmas!


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 18, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Champagne...what they give you free in a night club.  He's lived the life.


 
"Why be boring? That's for other people to do." His every utterance is pure Brent, without the slightest hint of humour or irony. In the face of stiff opposition, he is undeniably, by the breadth of continents, the biggest twat ever to appear on the Apprentice. Tre and "pants man" don't even come close.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

Didn't he saying about being a symbol of extreme manhood or something as well.

What a fucking clump of spunky pubes he is.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bell end or bellend?
> 
> I like 'em both, but which one's better?



There's only one way to find out........


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


> There's only one way to find out........


i already made that joke....do keep up dear boy.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i already made that joke....do keep up dear boy.


 
Duh! I was just providing the next line. Go with it. Go _on_!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

Isvicthere? You're giving me the same old flim flam as old matey boy Tandoori over there.

It gave me indigestion when he said it, and now you're rolling it out like a spiv on the corner or Brick lane back when I flogged sun hats out the back of donkey.

I had hope for you until you started sounding like a TV repeating itself.

Isvicthere?


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Isvicthere? You're giving me the same old flim flam as old matey boy Tandoori over there.
> 
> It gave me indigestion when he said it, and now you're rolling it out like a spiv on the corner or Brick lane back when I flogged sun hats out the back of donkey.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 18, 2010)

SHUT. IT! 

Nanker, wiv all due respect, you’re a BLADDY loser an’ you ‘aven’t got a BLADDY clue! If you fink, you can come on this thread, throwin your weight around, I tell you my friend you got anavver bladdy fink comin. Annaver bladdy fink comin’. Cos let me tell you, you don’t impress me much. In fact, you’re a BLADDY SHAMBLES! YOU LOST ME MANNEY!! Let me repeat that for you. YOU *LOST* ME *MANNEY*!!!

Nanker, wiv regret


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


>


 
Less of the laughing please. Sirlordgodloves sugar was was a trainee bugler in the Jewish Lads' Brigade!

Show some respect!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

ebay sex moomin said:


> SHUT. IT!
> 
> Nanker, wiv all due respect, you’re a BLADDY loser an’ you ‘aven’t got a BLADDY clue! If you fink, you can come on this thread, throwin your weight around, I tell you my friend you got anavver bladdy fink comin. Annaver bladdy fink comin’. Cos let me tell you, you don’t impress me much. In fact, you’re a BLADDY SHAMBLES! YOU LOST ME MANNEY!! Let me repeat that for you. YOU *LOST* ME *MANNEY*!!!
> 
> Nanker, wiv regret


 
Very good.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 18, 2010)

Yours were funnier, to be honest 

I just can't resist doing a Lord Suralan impression


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I think I love Stella after last night's episode


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

Stella and Chris final?


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2010)

which chris?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

I dunno, the posh blond geezer. Is he Chris?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2010)

Or a Liz/Stella girl on girl final.


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2010)

after the turnaround from the first week, wouldn't be surprised to see jo go all the way. she's been pretty good since getting smacked down by suralan in the boardroom at the start


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Isvicthere? You're giving me the same old flim flam as old matey boy Tandoori over there.
> 
> It gave me indigestion when he said it, and now you're rolling it out like a spiv on the corner or Brick lane back when I flogged sun hats out the back of donkey.
> 
> ...


innit to win it innit


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2010)

strung out said:


> after the turnaround from the first week, wouldn't be surprised to see jo go all the way. she's been pretty good since getting smacked down by suralan in the boardroom at the start


 
I'm with you. She's been fairly impressive since her telling off. Stella & Liz are quite good, but strictly Business School good, and the last couple of weeks have meekly gone along with any old crap - give 'em enough rope being their plan I guess.

I dont know why Chris is meant to be much cop, he hasn't fucked up at all, and he sold a revoltiing and revoltingly expensive dress, but what else has he actually done?  Not a lot that I can see.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 19, 2010)

he also seems to find it impossible to make eye contact in the boardroom. Very odd.


----------



## Spod (Nov 19, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> he also seems to find it impossible to make eye contact in the boardroom. Very odd.


 
Never mind bush-baby eyed Sandeesh, what is with the lighting in the board room and its effects on people with blue eyes? They all look so supernaturally blue its distracting. This goes back to at least series 2.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i did enjoy the blond woman's little dig at stroppy stu right at the end. looks like there'll be some sparks flying soon.



twas sexual attraction, she's fancies him really


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> twas sexual attraction, she's fancies him really



careful now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 19, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Or a Liz/Stella girl on girl final.


 
That's my prediction too.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 24, 2010)

Baggs has made himself look like _such_ a prick that it's gone through funny and into ethical considerations as to whether a TV programme should have some duty of care towards giving bellends so much rope to hang themselves.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

And it's taken you all week to think that thought has it?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> And it's taken you all week to think that thought has it?


 
It's taken me over 33 years to think that thought, Paulie.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

*makes note in secret notes*


----------



## kabbes (Nov 24, 2010)

(In all truth, I didn't get round to watching last week's episode until last night.)


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Nov 24, 2010)

After Stuart saying he can't lose I've a feeling he's going home.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

Laura, oh Laura!  you've just made bloody Stuart look good


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL, yeah. Doesn't she know you're supposed to talk louder not faster at foreigners so they understand.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 24, 2010)

This is always so painful to watch! 

As someone metioned earlier on in the thread i want Baggs to get to the interview stage so i can watch him have his annoying face torn to pieces.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, and it looks like the team Baggs is on is gonna win at this rate!


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

Jo n Stella are gonna save the vile ones' arses aint they?

Racist Christopher to go I hope then


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

Go Jo!  (just stop being nasty to Asian taxi drivers...)


----------



## N_igma (Nov 24, 2010)

Booyakasha!


----------



## blairsh (Nov 24, 2010)

Baaagggs! Such a slippery fish!


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

Chris far from safe. He is rather useless.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 24, 2010)

Fucking hell! Alan Sugar is a cunt.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

hurray!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 24, 2010)

What was with the weird editing during Laura's pitch?


----------



## Combustible (Nov 24, 2010)

Kelvin Mackenzie ffs.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

some boos for the obnoxious cunt as he comes on _You're Fired!_


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 24, 2010)

Jamie is useless and sneaky and I would have sacked him instead of the fraudster sniper.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

Combustible said:


> Kelvin Mackenzie ffs.


 
a cunt for a cunt?


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 24, 2010)

belboid said:


> some boos for the obnoxious cunt as he comes on _You're Fired!_


 
Remind me what he's done again?


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

remind you what the wife beating, sexist, racist did? (oh, nearly forgot fraudster n dodgy weapons keeper)


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

ooh, I see now, he's actually gay!


----------



## Augie March (Nov 24, 2010)

I didn't know about his past history. I wonder if he was fired because that stuff came out whilst the filming was going on, because he didn't get as much wrong on the task as the other two dunderheads.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 24, 2010)

belboid said:


> ooh, I see now, he's actually gay!


 
I saw all the fraud n weapons stuff but missed the rest


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

wife wouldn't press charges, but it was when they called round to deal with her complaint they found the 'weapons'


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 25, 2010)

A bit disappointed in last night's episode. Not enough sub-Brentian twattery from Baggs. 

Amusingly strangulated German from several quarters. Interesting that the guy who's been in the boardroom four weeks on the trot survived.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2010)

Laura was lucky to be on the winning team.  She'd have been a goner for sure if not.


----------



## ymu (Nov 25, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Laura was lucky to be on the winning team.  She'd have been a goner for sure if not.


Heh. I was screaming exactly that at the TV when she had her first whinge (given that it was so obvious Stella's team were going to win). I've not noticed her being quite so pathetic before.

Jo's starting to shine though.


----------



## Spod (Nov 25, 2010)

ymu said:


> Heh. I was screaming exactly that at the TV when she had her first whinge (given that it was so obvious Stella's team were going to win). I've not noticed her being quite so pathetic before.


 
Im amazed Laura has got this far. I cant see any redeming features whatsoever apart from the slight eye-candy factor. Moan, whinge, toys out pram, blame etc. I mean crying off camera wimpering 'they just wont listen to me!" in the 2nd week.  I mean WTF! really! is it just me as NO-ONE picks this up on Youve Been Fired afterwards.


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2010)

heh http://twitter.com/#!/tmfonh


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 1, 2010)

On tonight - yay!


----------



## blairsh (Dec 1, 2010)

Gotta be Laura this evening, without a doubt out of those three.


----------



## Santino (Dec 1, 2010)

It's Paris... where's that Amelie soundtrack CD? Ah, cheers mate.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 1, 2010)

"How good are we if even when we're shit we win"

So glad he's still in just for that!


----------



## gosub (Dec 2, 2010)

blairsh said:


> Gotta be Laura this evening, without a doubt out of those three.



not on the back of that task, all other tasks taken into consideration, yes, on that task :Stella who was too embrrassed to cut better deals (will at least of marked her card), Sugar likes squeaking pips


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2010)

My assessment of the last 6 candidates. 

The Girls

Jo – Started off with lots of shouting and being overly aggressive with teamates but has taken on board comments and got her head down, worked hard and supported PM with few conflicts.  Probably the most improved candidate in my eyes.  The question is will her hot headedness disrupt Lord Sugar’s boardroom if she gets the job?  For me the dark horse (not a pun).

Stella – A solid candidate with a good track record on the show but questions remain about her not showing enough personality and being too corporate.  Also on the truffle buying she worked out the cost but overspent by 100%.  I think of the remaining girls she’s the weakest candidate.

Liz – Calm, assured, organised and a good listener, alright she lost yesterday but I think the fault lies with Stella there.  Also comes up with some bright ideas and not afraid to cheat to get what she wants.  A very strong PM as she has the right balance of influence without being condescending and good decision making.

I think she’s the most balanced candidate and will win!  

The Boys

Stuart – As a salesman he is excellent as a PM he’s a twat.  Condescending, annoying and tactless he will piss off his colleagues in no time.  Aside from that if he was less of a twat he might actually have a chance.  

Chris – Strong and charming to boot.  But I think he lacks organisational skills and does he really have control when PM?  Great face to face guy if you need someone to charm the ladies but I don’t think he’s ready yet.  For an investment banker he’s actually alright as a person!!  Potential is there for all to see, close but no cigar.

Jamie – Similar to Stuart in the sense that he’s an excellent salesperson.  But again his leadership and organisational skills are called into question with conflicts and losing control of his colleagues.  

Final two will be Jo and Liz with Liz to win!

Thoughts?


----------



## gabi (Dec 2, 2010)

I've posted this before but does anyone believe that any of these people actually WANT to win? Given the job on offer? Why, if Liz is to win (as she will), would she give up an already lucrative and very promising career at BlackRock? Her bonus alone will outweigh the salary selling tat for lord sugar..


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 2, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> My assessment of the last 6 candidates.
> 
> The Girls
> 
> ...



Some good points - agree with some of that however I didnt like the way Liz showed that bitchy side last night at end of episode with Stella - she was venomous and not as nice as she looks! But agreed, she is the best one to win.

Stuart Baggs is a brilliant sales person (i think hes also quite sweet) but very annoying and patronising.

Jamie is a complete prick - he was rude, arrogant and racist in that shop buying the tikka - total twat

Chris is alright, he tries hard.

Joanna is great, so is Stella who i dont think is 'too corporate' maybe slightly wooden.

Liz and Jamie will be in the final, one of em will win


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it's going to be the three girls that make it to the interview stage and that Jo will will be the series winner.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> Some good points - agree with some of that however I didnt like the way Liz showed that bitchy side last night at end of episode with Stella - she was venomous and not as nice as she looks! But agreed, she is the best one to win.
> 
> Stuart Baggs is a brilliant sales person (i think hes also quite sweet) but very annoying and patronising.
> 
> ...


 
How was Jamie racist?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> I think it's going to be the three girls that make it to the interview stage and that Jo will will be the series winner.


 
Interesting, often the clear favourite isn't always the one who wins.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 2, 2010)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> "How good are we if even when we're shit we win"
> 
> So glad he's still in just for that!



I reckon he's guaranteed an in until the interview stage, where he will be eaten alive.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 2, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> How was Jamie racist?



talking down to the Asian jewellry folks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> talking down to the Asian jewellry folks.


 
He wasn't talking down, he was the same with everyone.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He wasn't talking down, he was the same with everyone.



yes he was, he was an arrogant, patronising twat. 'Aye-yi-yi! I've got 130 pounds to spend, or I will take my money elsewhere!' The forceful threatening style of sales pitch is pure wank. Fuck off Jamie, I hope you fall flat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> yes he was, he was an arrogant, patronising twat. 'Aye-yi-yi! I've got 130 pounds to spend, or I will take my money elsewhere!' The forceful threatening style of sales pitch is pure wank. Fuck off Jamie, I hope you fall flat.


 
Maybe so, but he wasn't being racist which is what you claimed


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe so, but he wasn't being racist which is what you claimed


 
Agree with QOG.  I liked his cheeky style actually.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe so, but he wasn't being racist which is what you claimed



He didnt directly say anything but was talking down to them with them with that vile condescending manner of his. He was blatantly looking down on them,  I reckon he was racist.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> He didnt directly say anything but was talking down to them with them with that vile condescending manner of his. He was blatantly looking down on them,  I reckon he was racist.


 
I think then what you see as racism and what I do are different. Rudeness and condescension is unpleasant but not necessarily racist.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> He didnt directly say anything but was talking down to them with them with that vile condescending manner of his. He was blatantly looking down on them,  I reckon he was racist.


Exactly how is it racist to haggle with someone over a price and threaten to take your business to a nearby locality if the seller refuses then?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you Asian by any chance Cheesey?

I'm going to definately haggle like Jamie in future, the man has skills.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 2, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> Are you Asian by any chance Cheesey?
> 
> I'm going to definately haggle like Jamie in future, the man has skills.



He is arrogant with an aggressive, bullyish approach. The racism was subtle, it wasnt in words, but in his sneery condescending manner and tone, he spoke to them like they were dirt.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> He is arrogant with an aggressive, bullyish approach. The racism was subtle, it wasnt in words, but in his sneery condescending manner and tone, he spoke to them like they were dirt.


 
You're being oversensitive.  He was being cheeky and arrogant but racist? No.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 2, 2010)

Big Gunz said:


> You're being oversensitive.  He was being cheeky and arrogant but racist? No.



Nah, your intuition on this needs sharperning. He was being racist to those peope (and he is also a cunt, dont try and be like him!)


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He wasn't talking down, he was the same with everyone.


 
Yeah, he was really condescending to the old guy who sold him the sewing machine too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


> Yeah, he was really condescending to the old guy who sold him the sewing machine too.


 
Exactly - I didn't like his style of negotiating (partly beccause I personally find that confrontational style uncomfortable, hence I am a rubbish haggler!) and neither did I like Stuart and blonde haired bloke, in fact their tale tales infuriated me, however it all worked and at no time was it racist


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> Nah, your intuition on this needs sharperning. He was being racist to those peope (and he is also a cunt, dont try and be like him!)


 
Don't want to be like him but maybe refine my haggling style to be similiar without coming across as a cock.  Cheeky without offending potential vendors.  Everyone loves a cheeky chappie. 

Sorry you need to convince me more, how about we do that over a curry?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Exactly - I didn't like his style of negotiating (partly beccause I personally find that confrontational style uncomfortable, hence I am a rubbish haggler!) and neither did I like Stuart and blonde haired bloke, in fact their tale tales infuriated me, however it all worked and at no time was it racist


 
Not being funny but women are crap hagglers as proven last night.  Aside from that this years crop are very good.


----------



## ymu (Dec 2, 2010)

I never haggle in shops for normal things. But I just did, and got a whole £3 off 6 bags of coal. Yay me!


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2010)

small cock said:


> Not being funny but women are crap hagglers as proven last night.  Aside from that this years crop are very good.


 
you really are a worthless little cunt aren't you?


Last nights was obvious before it even started, that he'd split the vile Laura and useless Baggs and get rid of whoever lost. Stella was utterly awful at negotiating, pure MBA clone, shit at people, doesn't get them (despite her good put down of Baggs the other week). It should have been her out last night, but Laura just had to big a history of vileness.

Liz isn't really much better tho. Also shit at negotiating, basically just another numbers person, but a better seller.  Will that be enough?

Jamie is also useless, not shown any talent for anything apart from talking himself up. Wasting all that time on an obviously undoable kitchen thing, moron.  Chris did his usual upper class twit of the year. Works hard, but achieves little.

So that leaves just one person with good all round skills, the marvellous Jo, who has actually listened and learned. Will be against Liz in the final, and its hers to fuck up.


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 2, 2010)

Stella won my vote last night for remaining calm whilst under viscious attack from Liz & Laura.  And Liz's comments back at the house were inappropriate and a mistake imo.  I reckon Stella & Stewart for the final (Stewart loves Stella) but in reality I think Chris & Stella are the best candidates.  Calm and reasoned so far where the rest have been at various times hysterical screechers.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 2, 2010)

I recognise Liz's approach as it's the same attitude I have to office politics.  She is letting the others know that you do NOT fuck with her unless you can put her down.  Otherwise, she will fuck you over worse.


----------



## boing! (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought it was just rather unprofessional of Liz. People rarely bring what's said in the boardroom home with them. It showed a crack in the cool, professional image she has built up to date. I suspect it's all a cynical attempt to undermine her main competition, but it just comes across as desperate and bitchy.


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I recognise Liz's approach as it's the same attitude I have to office politics.  She is letting the others know that you do NOT fuck with her unless you can put her down.  Otherwise, she will fuck you over worse.



Yeah, you do not fuck with Kabbes.  He will fuck you the fuck up.


----------



## stereoisomer (Dec 6, 2010)

That whole episode reminded me of a bit in _Blink_ by Malcolm Gladwell. There was a psychology experiment where different people were sent into car dealerships and told to ask for the best price they could get on the cheapest car in there, and haggle till they got the the lowest price the dealer would offer. It found that white men were always quoted a lower price than women or black people, and the best price a woman could haggle down to was often still higher than the FIRST price a man was offered. I saw that happening with a few of the things in the show.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 7, 2010)

bellend said:


> you really are a worthless little cunt aren't you?



Oh do shut the fuck up if you have nothing interesting to say.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2010)

tommers said:


> Yeah, you do not fuck with Kabbes.  He will fuck you the fuck up.


 
Patrick Bateman eat your heart out.  Or somebody else's heart.


----------



## hektik (Dec 7, 2010)

boing! said:


> I thought it was just rather unprofessional of Liz. People rarely bring what's said in the boardroom home with them. It showed a crack in the cool, professional image she has built up to date. I suspect it's all a cynical attempt to undermine her main competition, but it just comes across as desperate and bitchy.


 
I agree with this point: I thought Liz was pretty good up until now, and the fact that she whined about something that someone said in the boardroom (had she not watched the programme before?) made her seem petty, immature, and unable to deal with criticism. her final pop about "it's a shame that laura's gone, she'll be missed" was the icing on the cake really.


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2010)

but also, in business, you're not expected to live in a big house for weeks with your colleagues and direct competitors.


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2010)

I was surprised at Liz's outburst, but it isn't really 'unprofessional.'  They weren't 'at work', they'd done.  It might not be the most sensible thing to have done, unless it was to deliberately wind Stella up and make her screw up, which would be a strategically good move.  But it cant make the atmosphere in the house very pleasant, and saying she'll miss Laura??!!  Not in the bloody tasks she wont, Laura was a total chocolate teapot.

Anyway, tonight they have to 'show visitors a lesser known side of the capital.'  Hopefully one group will be brave and do a tour of the cities radical history, from the chartists and cable street to wapping and the poll tax riots, shame it was filmed to early to show the Top Shop tax dodging protests.  I bet His Lordship would love that.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 8, 2010)

Liz showed a very nasty side to her. She showed her true colours: those of a venomous arrogant bitch. Nowt to be 'admired' about that, kabbes.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow. I never knew the Thames was the second largest river in London.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 8, 2010)

Did he just say Big Ben is 20 diameters in width?


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 8, 2010)

make him stop!


----------



## aqua (Dec 8, 2010)

are people really this shit at preparing?


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm finding this difficult to watch.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 8, 2010)

I know more about London than him and I've only ever watched one episode of Eastenders.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 8, 2010)

oh I wish he had hit him.....


----------



## aqua (Dec 8, 2010)

oh my god, she got lost


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 8, 2010)

eeek I thought Stella was doing quite well...until she got lost


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 8, 2010)

ohh, this is excruciating to watch.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 8, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> I'm finding this difficult to watch.


 
God yes! I keep turning the sound off but can't bring myself to change the channel. I find watching The Apprentice like picking a big scab, once i've started i don't know when to stop...


----------



## N_igma (Dec 8, 2010)

Cringeworthy stuff all round here.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 8, 2010)

I think this is a Banksy but I really don't know. 

Priceless.


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 8, 2010)

oh Stella. Stella, Stella, Stella. Please desist from showing us your fun side.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 8, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> oh Stella. Stella, Stella, Stella. Please desist from showing us your fun side.


 
Evil doesn't have a fun side, it just smiles from time to time.


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 8, 2010)

blimey, good profit even with giving 20% to the tourist office


----------



## blairsh (Dec 8, 2010)

Ooooh! Wasn't expecting that! Is Baggs going then?


----------



## N_igma (Dec 8, 2010)

The wenches have him stiched up. I like Baggsy boy but he's a goner!


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 8, 2010)

Stuart. STFU.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 8, 2010)

What a tosser!


----------



## Augie March (Dec 8, 2010)

He's staying.


----------



## aqua (Dec 8, 2010)

how did he escape that


----------



## N_igma (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahaha fucking hell it's all for the ratings! Baggsy boy is good entertainment!


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 8, 2010)

what the FUCK??? How did Baggs get away with all that rainbows and unicorns bollocks?

Mind you I'm glad Liz has gone after her bitchy performance last week.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 8, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooo!

WRONG.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got a field of ponies.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 8, 2010)

I would happily beat Stuarts faults out of him for you Alan, and i do it for free! Unblinkinbelievable


----------



## magneze (Dec 8, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> I've got a field of ponies.


Quote of the series. Kept him in imo!


----------



## nick h. (Dec 8, 2010)

Shame to see her go - but if you look past the fact that she's so likeable..what's left? She's not the creative entrepreneurial type.


----------



## Santino (Dec 8, 2010)

Does ANYONE think Chris meant to give those people 20% of their takings, or did he just fuck up during the pitch and try to pretend it was an 'innovative' strategy?


----------



## aqua (Dec 8, 2010)

fucked it up imo


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2010)

Stuart saved himself in the boardroom.  Of the three I thought Liz was safest.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 8, 2010)

nick h. said:


> ...if you look past the fact that she's so likeable..what's left?



She's hot.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sure that Stuart will crumble like the child that he is, when he is in the interviews next week.


----------



## aqua (Dec 8, 2010)

the interviews are my favourite episode


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

Augie March said:


> I'm sure that Stuart will crumble like the child that he is, when he is in the interviews next week.



Which is reason enough to have kept him in this week.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 8, 2010)

Augie March said:


> I'm sure that Stuart will crumble like the child that he is, when he is in the interviews next week.


 
And that's the only reason he didn't fucked-off today.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

Santino said:


> Does ANYONE think Chris meant to give those people 20% of their takings, or did he just fuck up during the pitch and try to pretend it was an 'innovative' strategy?



Everyone has got an idiot mate like Chris.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Everyone has got an idiot mate like Chris.


they fecking haven't yu no.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> they fecking haven't yu no.



That means it's you.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> That means it's you.


oh noes


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 8, 2010)

Fields of Ponies? Load of old pony more like!

What bollocks.


----------



## Santino (Dec 8, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Everyone has got an idiot mate like Chris.











Paulie Tandoori said:


> they fecking haven't yu no.


 


fen_boy said:


> That means it's you.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fields of Ponies? Load of old pony more like!
> 
> What bollocks.


and alan sugar says that baggs sold him a vision!?


----------



## ymu (Dec 8, 2010)

Nah, Stuart played a blinder. I thought he was gone for sure the moment Sugar switched him off the team with the other boys - he wanted to make sure he could sack one of the useless tossers whichever team lost. But Sugar always has a soft spot for the self-made types, and Baggs played on that brilliantly. If it all turns out to be bullshit, the interview stage will find that out - but he said enough to get there.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 8, 2010)

So one of the favourites has gone - who'll win? I can't see Stuart lasting.  The  bookies' favourite is Joanna. I hope they're right. She's got such potential. Stella and the other two are a bit limp. We'll end up with a deathmatch between Baggs and Joanna, and she'll slice him up into little bits.


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

If Baggs' bullshit holds up in interview, it could well be him and Joanna in the final. Chris and Jamie are both a bit useless. Jo and Stella if Baggs fucks up.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

_Bagg's Bullshit._
I can see it now.....


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

Baggs'


----------



## clicker (Dec 9, 2010)

From that trailer for next week it looks as though someone has been caught out telling major porkies....and someone was crying but can't remeber who....I love the interviews....Liz would have sailed them, stuart will flap like a fish.


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 9, 2010)

The annoying 21 year old claims to be the director of a multi million pound company. Really?


----------



## Epico (Dec 9, 2010)

Isn't Daddy a millionaire?


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, this is the fascinating question. He's still in because he claims to have built a company with £3m turnover from scratch with no financial help from his parents apart from a tenner to buy yo-yo stocks with. That story won't hold up in interview unless it's true. I'd bet on it being a big fat lie.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 9, 2010)

woah - what the hell happened there?!

oh well, liz was a bitch i guess.

i LOVE stella


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 9, 2010)

ymu said:


> Well, this is the fascinating question. He's still in because he claims to have built a company with £3m turnover from scratch with no financial help from his parents apart from a tenner to buy yo-yo stocks with. That story won't hold up in interview unless it's true. I'd bet on it being a big fat lie.



Surely they have to substantiate all this during the selection process?

You'd have to be a complete dick to fabricate a background like that knowing full well that you'll ultimately be ripped apart on national tv.

And what about the people viewing the show that know him?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

ymu said:


> Baggs'


there is only one of him, hence Bagg's bags (or bullshit)

unless you know his mum?


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Surely they have to substantiate all this during the selection process?
> 
> You'd have to be a complete dick to fabricate a background like that knowing full well that you'll ultimately be ripped apart on national tv.
> 
> And what about the people viewing the show that know him?


Rich kids are rarely aware of/willing to acknowledge just how much their parents' wealth did for them, IME. It'll be very interesting to see if he can substantiate his story.




Paulie Tandoori said:


> there is only one of him, hence Bagg's bags (or bullshit)
> 
> unless you know his mum?


 
No. His surname is Baggs. The possessive is Baggs' unless it is an individual held in high esteem, these days mostly just saints, which take an extra s in the possessive, eg St Thomas's. Baggs would never deserves a Baggs's possessive form, so it's just Baggs'.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

ok  

*considers himself told*


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Dec 9, 2010)

ymu said:


> No. His surname is Baggs. The possessive is Baggs' unless it is an individual held in high esteem, these days mostly just saints, which take an extra s in the possessive, eg St Thomas's. Baggs would never deserves a Baggs's possessive form, so it's just Baggs'.


 
you sure on that? 

surely the name thomas would always take an extra s in the posessive, regardless if how highly said thomas was held in esteem.


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

strung out said:


> you sure on that?
> 
> surely the name thomas would always take an extra s in the posessive, regardless if how highly said thomas was held in esteem.


 
Having googled for back-up, no, no I am not. Style guides seem to differ, and the BBC has it precisely the other way around. 



> Should we write Thomas's or Thomas' ?
> This is a difficult question, as many people have been taught that words ending in -s are followed by only an apostrophe, regardless of whether they are singular or plural. Indeed, I hear you say, there's a hospital/church/street just up the road called St. Thomas' ...
> 
> However, grammarians (such as Hart, Fowler, Swan and Lynne Truss) and other authorities, such as the Guardian and Economist styleguides, agree that the -'s form should follow all singular nouns, regardless of whether they end in an -s or not.
> ...



It seems that St Thomas's is an exception unique to the hospital, and it should actually be St Thomas'.

Baggs' is arguably correct, on the Keats' rule, but Baggs's would also be fine.

It took me years to get this apostrophe thing down, and now it seems I'm still not there.


----------



## strung out (Dec 9, 2010)

it's a minefield


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 9, 2010)

aha! touché


----------



## past caring (Dec 9, 2010)

> Exceptions have traditionally been made for ancient or biblical names, such as Jesus' or Socrates', as well as names where the extra 's is not pronounced, such as Keats' or Mephistopheles'



Eh? The possessive of Keats pronounced phonetically _is_ Keats_es_ you fucking numpties. Again, Alan Davies' dog - if that was how you said it - would sound like a breed, rather than the bloke owning a mutt.



ymu said:


> It took me years to get this apostrophe thing down, and now it seems I'm still not there.



You were right - ignore that bollocks on the beeb.


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

Nah, even if the Beeb is wrong, I was too.

But Paulie was wrongerer.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2010)

ymu said:


> Nah, even if the Beeb is wrong, I was too.
> 
> But Paulie was wrongerer.


 
I say they're interchanegeable.  And I work at the Beeb.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha!

You can say what you like about Stewart but he's pure comedy gold. I'm really glad he's still in in it. Can't believe he pulled off one of the biggest boardroom turnarounds I've ever see since the program started. I think Alan Sugar can see a small bit of himself in Baggs.

Having said that I think it'll be Joanna who grabs gold.


----------



## gosub (Dec 9, 2010)

augie march said:


> i'm sure that stuart will crumble like the child that he is, when he is in the interviews next week.


 
interviews are tonight!!!!


----------



## Santino (Dec 9, 2010)

No they're not.


----------



## Epico (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks gosub. Or Santino. I'll check the website.

The interview episode is always my favourite.

They're going to tear Baggs apart.


----------



## gosub (Dec 9, 2010)

According to Dara O'Brian, the Guide, and What's On TV they are.

TONIGHT BBC1 8PM


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 9, 2010)

TONIGHT? 

I reckon Sugar left that cocky, irritating prick in to push the others into being more creative.


----------



## LJo (Dec 9, 2010)

Nah, that's not the interviews, that's the Final Five, a boring programme with people who know them telling you stuff about the final five, hence the name. Usually features gems like 'he was a nice boy' or 'she worked hard at school'.


----------



## strung out (Dec 9, 2010)

i don't think that's the interviews. that's just an extra bonus show with interviews of friends, relatives, suralan, nick and karen etc. isn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2010)

gosub said:


> According to Dara O'Brian, the Guide, and What's On TV they are.
> 
> TONIGHT BBC1 8PM



Sadly I think tonight's show is just some fluff about the remaining candidates, interviews with their families etc.. rather than a 'proper' episode.


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

WTF! They've put it up against the live episode of Corrie? Utter fucking cunts. 



QueenOfGoths said:


> Sadly I think tonight's show is just some fluff about the remaining candidates, interviews with their families etc.. rather than a 'proper' episode.


 
Ah, OK. Missable. Phew.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2010)

I cant believe baggs didnt get fired, he such a smug little cunt, the problem is he is not entrepeneurial, and sugar just giving him oppurtunity again and again does nothing but inflate his ego.


----------



## Wonky (Dec 9, 2010)

best Apprentice episode ever!


----------



## hektik (Dec 9, 2010)

It was an AMAZING episode - I seriously can't believe that Stuart got through: all that bullshit! Either Sir Alan has been completely blagged, or he has one eye on his ratings: eitehr way, it reduces what remains of his credibility as a businessman  - he should be able to see through it: Stuart has no people skills, no organisational skills, no skills whatsoever as far as I can see - and covers it all up with bluff and ego. 

Was really surprised that Liz went: I can't really work out what she did wrong, other than being passive - but I guess that is enough. To be in the "leadership role" that Sir Alan is looking for, you are going to have to challenge people at some point, which she didn't do in this task (over Stuart's pricing strategy), nor in the task last week. There were a couple of other times during the series as well either. 

I think Stuart and Chris will definitely go as part of the interview process. Jamie as well, leaving Stella and Jo in the final. My only reservations about that pick is that I don't think Sir Alan likes Stella all that much - he's always going on about her being shrewd and "thinking about what she is going to say" (obviously a bad thing in the world of sugar). the tone of it suggests he thinks she is a bit calculating. We all know Al doesn't like people who are smarter than him - a real chip on his shoulder about "book-learning".


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 9, 2010)

hektik said:


> I seriously can't believe that Stuart got through: all that bullshit! Either Sir Alan has been completely blagged, or he has one eye on his ratings


Big Al's set him up for the interview one next week. Stuart will get properly turned over and Al can act all hurt and offended by his 'lies and deception'.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2010)

Obviously Baggs the brand is gonna get rumbled next week.

I wonder what his parents feel like when he's on telly saying 'they gave me nothing, they did nothing for me'


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 9, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Obviously Baggs the brand is gonna get rumbled next week.
> 
> I wonder what his parents feel like when he's on telly saying 'they gave me nothing, they did nothing for me'


 
At least they know that they gave him ten quid.


----------



## clicker (Dec 9, 2010)

I reckon Stella will win this series......unfortunately, now that I have said that.......... she is doomed....


----------



## beeboo (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm guessing Joanna v. Jamie final.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 10, 2010)

Jamie will win it, as he's the best 'all rounder' (personally I think he's a bit of a cock)


----------



## ymu (Dec 10, 2010)

Jamie's done nothing but start a property company in the middle of a property boom. He's a salesman and nothing else.

Baggs's bullshit may not be that much bullshit, according to his parents at least. If he holds up in interview, he could make it to the final.

Jo and Stuart or Jo and Stella, I reckon. He doesn't like posh boys or one trick ponies so I don't think Chris or Jamie will get through.


----------



## hektik (Dec 11, 2010)

the 'final five' show was mostly filler, but it did give you a bit more of a taste of who they were, and why they acted in the way that they did in certain tasks - so was interesting enough. I still don't quite believe that baggs parents didn't give some financial support to him - I guess we'll find out at the interview stage.

Am firmly in the stella camp now that I found that she comes from Thamesmead, just down the road from where I was brought up. Go Stella!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been praying for The Brand to make the interviews. 

Im a happy man. 

Tear him a new one.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 12, 2010)

The thing I love is his face. 

The rare times when he's got his mouth shut he still manages to ooze stupidity.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> there is only one of him, hence Bagg's bags (or bullshit)
> 
> unless you know his mum?



His name is Baggs, not Bagg.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 12, 2010)

Somehow this series has got me a bit hooked on the apprentice, having only seen one or two episodes before. I think it's Alan Sugar, because he's actually quite witty and not all that horrible deep down! I kind of hope Stella wins, or maybe Jamie because he seems quite nice. I don't know how Chris has done so well, he seems quite gormless, and just very lucky I think.

So I thought I'd watch some previous series and started on 3. Just watched that one with the shopping channel...voiceover: "the two teams lost the channel tens of thousands of pounds"  in two hours! How the fuck did Simon manage to pull back from that to win!? I don't think I've ever cringed at anything as much as that.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Simon was an obvious winner in that series. It's all in the editing, for this reason I think Jamie will win this series, or  maybe Stella. 

I'd prefer Jo, but she's been in the papers so I don't think she's in with a chance.


----------



## beeboo (Dec 13, 2010)

smmudge said:


> I don't know how Chris has done so well, he seems quite gormless, and just very lucky I think.


 
I think Chris is a difficult one to call - sometimes he seems to have left his brain behind, other times really rather sharp.  He's ended up in the boardroom quite a bit, but seems to negotiate his way out of the firing line without resorting to any Baggs-esque self-aggrandising or ripping into one of the other contestants, which is quite a skill in its own right.  I think the fact he talks in this incredibly dull monotone makes him sometimes sound a bit dim, but in the boardroom the monotone seems to make him seem a bit calmer than those going into high-pitched overdrive.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 14, 2010)

oooh - am ashamed to say I'm looking forward to tomorrow...

Who else loves Stella?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


> His name is Baggs, not Bagg.


i think we worked that out in some other dimension


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Ball Baggs


----------



## smmudge (Dec 15, 2010)

beeboo said:


> I think Chris is a difficult one to call - sometimes he seems to have left his brain behind, other times really rather sharp.  He's ended up in the boardroom quite a bit, but seems to negotiate his way out of the firing line without resorting to any Baggs-esque self-aggrandising or ripping into one of the other contestants, which is quite a skill in its own right.  I think the fact he talks in this incredibly dull monotone makes him sometimes sound a bit dim, but in the boardroom the monotone seems to make him seem a bit calmer than those going into high-pitched overdrive.



Yeah, he's been on the losing team quite a lot of times hasn't he. He's almost like the opposite to Jamie, who puts so much expression into his voice he sounds like he's taking the piss sometimes (esp. in the first task)! But I can see Chris being good at the things that make him really employable but maybe aren't so interesting to show on TV. It's just hard to imagine how he manages to sell things like god awful dresses made of ties, and get good deals like that baby-gro invention, with such a boring voice! But he manages it somehow!


----------



## magneze (Dec 15, 2010)

> A man was caught masturbating in a public library while perusing Lord Alan Sugar's autobiography.


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/15/alan_sugar_autobiography_pleasure/


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 15, 2010)

with apologies for a link to the DM, there's a good spoiler for tonight's show here


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 15, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> with apologies for a link to the DM, there's a good spoiler for tonight's show here


 
I was cringing just reading that.

Tonights going to be great.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 15, 2010)

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2010)

Claud is going to kill Baggs!


----------



## nick h. (Dec 15, 2010)

"You're not even a fish."


----------



## magneze (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol at the head of Viglen not actually knowing what he's on about. What's an ISP again?


----------



## softybabe (Dec 15, 2010)

nick h. said:


> "You're not even a fish."


 
He's a tadpole!

I dont know who I want to win hmmmmmmmm


----------



## magneze (Dec 15, 2010)

Chris and Stella I reckon. Chris seemed to do very well.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 15, 2010)

magneze said:


> Chris and Stella I reckon. Chris seemed to do very well.


 
Yeah that's what I think as well watching the interview process.  But LS has been very unpredictable.


----------



## binka (Dec 15, 2010)

stella's going to win it's been obvious from week one imo


----------



## nick h. (Dec 15, 2010)

How many will be fired tonight? Will it really be 3?


----------



## magneze (Dec 15, 2010)

The head of Viglen doesn't know about broadband so it could be four.


----------



## softybabe (Dec 15, 2010)

nick h. said:


> How many will be fired tonight? Will it really be 3?


 
2...


Chris is so nerdy though  my academic this and that


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2010)

"You're full of shit!"


----------



## blairsh (Dec 15, 2010)

Stuart Baggs - "Full of shit"


----------



## nick h. (Dec 15, 2010)

Baggs is dead. Can't wait to see him on the You're Fired prog.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2010)

YAY!

Bags the bollocks gone!


----------



## magneze (Dec 15, 2010)

Stuart's taking a fall here. Feel quite sorry for him actually.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 15, 2010)

Stella and Chris ftw.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 15, 2010)

A Bagg of shit?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 15, 2010)

Stella!


----------



## softybabe (Dec 15, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> YAY!
> 
> Bags the bollocks gone!


 
seconded!


----------



## nick h. (Dec 15, 2010)

Poor Joanna.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 15, 2010)

He's already got a cleaner.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 15, 2010)

magneze said:


> Stuart's taking a fall here. Feel quite sorry for him actually.


 
He made my skin crawl.

Not many people have that effect but watching him in those interviews he genuinely made me feel sick.

Smarmy twat.


----------



## aqua (Dec 15, 2010)

final on sunday people, not next wednesday


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 15, 2010)

Judging on the interviews, the best two got through.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 15, 2010)

I really hope Baggs gets booed on BBC2 now.


----------



## magneze (Dec 15, 2010)

Hoss said:


> He made my skin crawl.
> 
> Not many people have that effect but watching him in those interviews he genuinely made me feel sick.
> 
> Smarmy twat.


He was smarmy but the guy from Viglen who wielded the knife seemed to know fuck all himself. He was probably Stuart 10 years ago.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 15, 2010)

aqua said:


> final on sunday people, not next wednesday


 
Did they say that?  I'm already on BBC2 for Fired.  Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## aqua (Dec 15, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Did they say that?  I'm already on BBC2 for Fired.  Cheers for the heads up.


yep sunday @ 9pm on BBC1
http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/


----------



## big eejit (Dec 15, 2010)

Sugar always goes for the boring ones. 

I thought Baggs was impressive in the end. And to go out because the head of Viglen doesn't understand what an ISP is just looked vindictive.

Another boring office bod for Sugar whoever wins. Hope Baggs buys him out one day!


----------



## Santino (Dec 15, 2010)

The Baggs firing was a bit sudden. I wonder if there was something else mentioned that they couldn't/wouldn't show.


----------



## softybabe (Dec 15, 2010)

aqua said:


> yep sunday @ 9pm on BBC1
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/


 
thanks aqua!  Sunday is going to be so packed for me...football and Apprentice ...we might order pizza n all


----------



## ymu (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't get why people are saying Viglen Man didn't know what an ISP is. He clearly did - and he knows what it isn't, too. It was Baggs that seemed unaware of the difference between an ISP licence and a telecommunications licence.

Whether or not there was more to it than they showed, is anyone surprised that Baggs was exposed as a bullshitter?


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 15, 2010)

magneze said:


> Lol at the head of Viglen not actually knowing what he's on about. What's an ISP again?



I know fuck all about the Internet but when the head of Viglen described ISP as standing for "internet service protocol", I thought, "hold on, doesn't it stand for "internet service provider"?

IP is internet protocol, isn't it?

Can someone who actually knows about this stuff enlighten me...


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2010)

ymu said:


> I don't get why people are saying Viglen Man didn't know what an ISP is.



He called it an internet service _protocol_.

It didn't detract from the thrust of what he was saying though. As you say he clearly knew what he was on about.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 15, 2010)

ymu said:


> I don't get why people are saying Viglen Man didn't know what an ISP is. He clearly did - and he knows what it isn't, too. It was Baggs that seemed unaware of the difference between an ISP licence and a telecommunications licence.
> 
> Whether or not there was more to it than they showed, is anyone surprised that Baggs was exposed as a bullshitter?



Erm because he said that ISP stood for Internet Service Protocol (twice I think). Bit embarrassing.


----------



## magneze (Dec 15, 2010)

'Internet service protocol over bandwidth'. Hmm, no he didin't know what he was on about. He then wittered on about 'broadcom' in the boardroom. Embarrassing.


----------



## ymu (Dec 15, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> He called it an internet service _protocol_.
> 
> It didn't detract from the thrust of what he was saying though. As you say he clearly knew what he was on about.


 
Ah, OK. That's a pretty normal slip in speech though - he clearly does know what he's talking about, as you say.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 15, 2010)

ymu said:


> Ah, OK. That's a pretty normal slip in speech though - he clearly does know what he's talking about, as you say.



From what we saw he appeared to know fuck all about it. But he doesn't have to - he's there to hire and fire not innovate.

Think Baggs got done for the cardinal sin of being more interesting than Sugar. No danger of that with the finalists.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 15, 2010)

Blimey. Was I right about ISP? You would have thought that out of all the people who were involved in making and editing this programme (which I believe is quite popular), someone would have noticed this. Maybe the BBC is not employing the right people...

Plus that Viglen bloke looks like he's straight out of a Doonesbury cartoon (something else I have never understood).


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2010)

Bagsie was saying on _You're Fired_ that he's now a year older.

Was it all filmed last year?????


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 15, 2010)

I think it was, didn't they hold the series until after the election or summat?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting that they can keep the results under wraps for so long.


----------



## ymu (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah - they couldn't show it because Sugar was advising the government. There's always quite a long break anyway because the final two work for him for a few months before the final decision is taken (IIRC).


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 15, 2010)

We shouldn't forget that this show is never really about Sir Grumpychops actually finding new and deserving talent to which he can one day pass on the torch and hand over his empire. It's not about that and never has been. When big business types like Sir Grumpychops are REALLY looking for new executives they usually turn to either candidates who have been personally recommended by his business colleagues and friends or they resort to employing corporate headhunters to poach new talent from other companies.

This programme has always been about entertainment, in the form of seemingly finding a dozen of the most desperate, clueless, obnoxious, mercenary, backstabbing bottom-feeders in the sewers of the business community and giving them just as much rope as they need to string themselves up on TV while, more than likely, flushing their chances of actually getting a decent position in business by managing to portray themselves as what they really are. Which is a den of vipers. Couple their naturally obnoxious personalities with clever editing by the production team and what you have is entertainment.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 15, 2010)

Disappointed by the amount of grilling they showed.

Based on the interviews alone it was the right result.

I'm sure that they only kept Stuart in so that they could rip him apart in the interviews. LordSugar's tirade was a bit mean considering that they'd used him for our entertainment. Even if I had prayed for such entertainment but him not to get through. Baggs hadn't talked himself out of getting fired last week at all. He was kept in as part of a production decision. Keep him this week so we can sack him dramatically next week.

Thought Baggs came over well on Your Fired. He admitted to being a cock, was quite self aware but did it for a purpose.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 16, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Stella and Chris final?


 
Bingo


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 16, 2010)

From LS's comment that he wished he'd kept Liz the previous week (who, remember, sold nearly twice as much as Stuart in the "cockney" tour task) I reckon it's obvious he'd been under pressure to keep him for the carve-up of the interview stage. The summary way he fired him would seem to bear this out.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 16, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


> From LS's comment that he wished he'd kept Liz the previous week (who, remember, sold nearly twice as much as Stuart in the "cockney" tour task) I reckon it's obvious he'd been under pressure to keep him for the carve-up of the interview stage. The summary way he fired him would seem to bear this out.


 
Indeed. Saved Liz the horror of the interviews though. Even though she might have been good at them she was too boring to be a finalist. Whereas Stella vrs Chris is almost exciting.

Though Stella deserves to win based on the whole Apprentice 'journey' I think she is going to stuff up the final task and that Chris will do better at creating and marketing a boozie drink.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm certain Sugar doesn't bow to producer pressure at all. In interviews he's adamant it's a serious business programme. And being the person he is, he's not going to give a toss about any luvvie considerations.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 16, 2010)

nick h. said:


> I'm certain Sugar doesn't bow to producer pressure at all. In interviews he's adamant it's a serious business programme. And being the person he is, he's not going to give a toss about any luvvie considerations.


 
Being a serious business person he doesn't give a toss about the show delivering the best candidate. Its just a PR stunt and he does his REAL recruiting elsewhere.


----------



## southside (Dec 16, 2010)

I worked at a place that had Viglen desktops and I'll say here what I said then.

They're a load of old Viglen, I think that's what I told the sales rep.

If I were in the position of being in an interview with those two nasty fuckers I'd tell them to shove the job and FOH.

The bloke from Viglen was a cunt.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 16, 2010)

Shit BBC reporting still keeps refering to Alan Sugar as The Amstrad Boss.

"But the 21-year-old said the Amstrad boss has to be tough with the contestants."

Er they even said on the show that he doesn't own Amstrad anymore.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Stella!


 
This thread is making a proper nasty mess of my vanity searching


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 16, 2010)

awwww Joanna


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 16, 2010)

Gromit said:


> he does his REAL recruiting elsewhere.



Or he would, if he had a proper sized business. Instead of a property portfolio, a struggling niche IT reseller and a couple of hobby enterprises.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 16, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> This thread is making a proper nasty mess of my vanity searching


 Stella!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2010)

Is she gonna win? Is she great? Stellas are always great


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 16, 2010)

She's a jumped-up PA and is dead inside.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 16, 2010)

Stella deserves to win, from what I hear Japan's a lot more sexist than they are here, and I'm sure the banks here are quite sexist to start with.

That may seem a bit racist.


----------



## Santino (Dec 16, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> That may seem a bit racist.


 
Don't worry about it. You people often come across as racist.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2010)

Not to mention bankist.

What could anyone possibly have against hardworking bankers? The backbone of our capitalist society. What harm could they ever cause anyone?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 17, 2010)

I thought Lord Surallan was a bit out of order when he fired Stubaggs. Sure, he's pissed off cos he thinks he made the wrong decision firing Liz, but that's hardly StuBaggs' fault. Saying he was 'full of shit' was just too far I thought- should have just called him a blagger, and left it at that. 

Really grew to like StuBaggs last week. Obviously, he’s daft as a brush, and his hair looks a bit like a brush, balanced on some dough, but he's also funny, clearly quite smart, and has come out with some of the best lines of the series. Yeah, I like the Baggs! Plus, he looks like a sausage connoisseur 

I found Joanna's firing very moving. Those were some lovely words from Lord Sugar. Hope she does well. 

I reckon Stella wins. I don't particularly like her, but she seems very organised and on the ball. And as for Mr Monotone... seems perfectly nice, but I just tune out when he starts speaking. I reckon he should wear a wristband that gives him a mild electric shock every 20 seconds- it'll add a bit of variety to his voice.

Oh, forgot Jamie. Enjoyed his firing. He's a tit in tit's clothing.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 17, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Is she gonna win? Is she great? Stellas are always great



I love her


----------



## hektik (Dec 17, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Disappointed by the amount of grilling they showed.



Yeah, I was pretty disappointed in this episode as well: my memories of previous series was that the candidates got a thorough examination from each of the interviewers, and we saw quite a lot of each of them. This episode seemed like a lot of filler - with one or two "lines" from a couple of interviews almost thrown in as an afterthought. Seemed to concentrate on the candidates talking to each other and fronting about how well they had done, much more than the actual interviews. 

I thought that Joanna was a shew-in for the final, but typically, the edit of the rest of the series kept back a lot (like she didn't know that much about business and profit/loss accounts etc) - as soon as that was obvious, I knew she'd be out really. 

Sugar's response to Stuart was ridiculous - either he put it on, for entertainment purposes (which he says he doesn't do) or he was genuinely taken in by bagg's bullshit. In which case - he's a fricking idiot. Anybody in Stuart's company for more than 30 seconds would realise that every other word that came out of his mouth was self-aggrandising bull.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 19, 2010)

Final on tonight.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 19, 2010)

Sugar was a twat for firing Baggs in the way he did. Baggs didn't tell an outright lie - not like the bloke (last year or year before?) who was exposed as lying on his CV. Who still won! 

Baggs error was not lying, but making a stupid, old man look old and stupid. They don't like that.

Final is between a boring posh twat and boring banker. Not bothered who wins. 

This thread is now officially closed.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 19, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Final on tonight.


 
what time?


----------



## big eejit (Dec 19, 2010)

Superdupastupor said:


> what time?


 
FFS! Closed! Move on!


----------



## spitfire (Dec 19, 2010)

21.00 bbc 1. ; )


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 19, 2010)

Superdupastupor said:


> what time?


 
10.00 pm Dutch time.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 19, 2010)

big eejit said:


> FFS! Closed! Move on!


 
eeps sorries. whos the winner then ? lol 



spitfire said:


> 21.00 bbc 1. ; )



cheers 



Lock&Light said:


> 10.00 pm Dutch time.



 that seems to be roughly the same transmission as the UK: Is it a big show over there ?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 19, 2010)

Presumably this has been posted before. But it's worth pearosting.


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 19, 2010)

Superdupastupor said:


> Is it a big show over there ?


 
In my family it is. But not that many Dutch people watch BBC.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 19, 2010)

Lock&Light said:


> In my family it is. But not that many Dutch people watch BBC.


 
is BBC terrestrial though? I remember watching BBC at my dad's friend's house on holiday somewhere near Bergen.


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 19, 2010)

No. We get it through the cable.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 19, 2010)

Wherever you may be it's on now.


----------



## aqua (Dec 19, 2010)

*settles down to shout at the tele again*


----------



## blairsh (Dec 19, 2010)

No Baggs and that loke who went first isn't there either and i don't recognise the fella who got picked last by chris...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah.. where is Baggs?... I was wanting to see him picked last (like the playground bully that I appear to be!)


----------



## spitfire (Dec 19, 2010)

blairsh said:


> No Baggs and that loke who went first isn't there either and i don't recognise the fella who got picked last by chris...


 
They were both the biggest wankers so maybe they were shelved?

BTW: http://www.bluewave.im/about/

Baggs' company website.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 19, 2010)

God, it's moreorless everything I hate about " premium" commerse and alcohol.  as presented by iddgits.

The final ep of apprentice has never convinced, what's the motivation for the teammate already fired?

Portman group regulation warnings now.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 19, 2010)

did she just say "come on urbonites". LOL


----------



## blairsh (Dec 19, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> did she just say "come on urbonites". LOL


 
She did! Ha!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 19, 2010)

She's made us a drink. Yay. Hope its in the bar for the next urban meet.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 19, 2010)

Bourbon 75


----------



## big eejit (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I thought Stella was v good tonight. Chris's whole thing was naff as anything. Which is why Suga likes it.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 19, 2010)

Mrs Eejit came up with Burbon just before Stella!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope Chris wins. Stella deserves better.


----------



## magneze (Dec 19, 2010)

Thought Stella had it in the bag but I reckon Chris might nab it.


----------



## Santino (Dec 19, 2010)

Sugar usually goes for a bland white bloke.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2010)

I also thought it was Stella but I reckon it's Chris now too...


----------



## aqua (Dec 19, 2010)

yeah thought he would get stella, no surprise really


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2010)

Stella!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2010)

oh hurrah... I was wrong....


----------



## big eejit (Dec 19, 2010)

Unlucky Stella. Would've loved Chris being ground down working for some dodgy Sugar operation in Slough.


----------



## magneze (Dec 19, 2010)

Surprised on the basis of tonight but overall maybe not.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2010)

Chris defends the pink drink.


----------



## al (Dec 19, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Chris defends the pink drink.


 
is that a euphemism?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2010)

If it isn't, it should be.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 19, 2010)

I fucking hate amanda platell. SO much.


----------



## salem (Dec 19, 2010)

I didn't like Baggs and don't think he deserved to win but that idiot from Viglen really showed up the whole Sugar operation.

Chris had an irritating face (note singular). Didn't like his moody face at all. The winner, meh, can't even remember her name.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 19, 2010)

yay stella 

haha liz and shibby stitching chris up...

amanda platell is utterly vile.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 20, 2010)

why do most of the contestants on the apprentice have amazingly twinkly bright eyes and perfect teeth? Do they get all this fixed before the show?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2010)

Has AS ever gone for a posh type, even a borderline non-posh posh type?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 20, 2010)

She was the best candidate from the very first task.

Makes a change for him to take experience over raw talent, but it was the right result.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 20, 2010)

Did anyone else think that Suralan pretty much offered Chris a job?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2010)

Not much of  watcher but it's surely as much about business as the XFactor is about singing i.e. not a lot. How many professional qualifications or MBA's were there around AS's big table through this series, contestants or experts?

If you're serious about business, I'm not sure this is the way to go. It's like a proper act - say Kings of Leon - signing with Simon Cowell.


----------



## Santino (Dec 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Has AS ever gone for a posh type, even a borderline non-posh posh type?


 
Simon from a few series back. Westminster and Cambridge.


----------



## belboid (Dec 21, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> amanda platell is utterly vile.


 
wasn't she just?  nothing of note to say at all, possible even worse than stuart. And her attempt to praise poor Baggsy.  Why would anyone want to hear 'you were shit, but such good entertainment'

Stella seemed to know she had it won throughout, probably cos Sugar had decided at some poinht during the _year_ she's already been working for Viglen.

Not sure why Nick was praising Chris' word knowing thingie, he didn't come across as especially articulate to me.



London_Calling said:


> How many professional qualifications or MBA's were there around AS's big table through this series, contestants or experts?


 
MBA's??!!  arf arf


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2010)

Christopher Farrell guilty of mortgage fraud


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-12060100


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2015)

Stuart Braggs the brand has been found dead on the Isle of Man where he lived, no suspicious circumstances.


----------

